# Limbo Land



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

Thought id start a new tread for those of us who are in Limbo Land at the minute, whether it be - waiting for treatment, having a break, gathering funds, losing weight etc...  Or in my case waiting on MRI scan and then surgery before i can even consider having another shot.  

Lets hope we can keep each other sane until we get started again or for the first time in some cases.


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Hi BabyD,

Can I join you in Limbo Land please?

xx


----------



## hopewishpray

Hello ladies can I join limbo feel like I don't belong on other threads  xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey, Irishd and hopewishpray welcome to our new home!  

It feels a bit strange being on the cycle threads when im not cycling, so i thought this was a good idea.  I'll definitley be keeping up to date with all the other ladies but this tread gives us inbetweeners some where to just chat about anything we want.

So hopefully the time will go quick and our dreams come true someday but until then lets make ourselves comfortable here! 

So whats the plans for the weekend ladies?


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Hi Hopewishpray.

BabyD, I know what you mean about the other thread, it's nice to have somewhere we can just natter. As for weekend plans, i'm heading to a going away party tonight, DH cousin is heading to Austrailia for 12 months so am defo going to let my hair down and have a few drinks.

What about you guys, any plans?

xx


----------



## babydreams282

IrishD - your just right, a few drinks is exactly what you need.  12 months in Austrailia  . Lucky them. Ive always wanted to do something like that myself but TTC has taken over my world.  I think i'll be joining you tonight though and having a few glasses of vino while watching the Big Brother eviction, which i am addicted too  .  Got a wedding on 17th September in Scotland and trying to find an outfit, thats my mission for tomorrow day.  No plans for tomorrow night as yet, DH said something about going to watch a match up in the country somewhere, in the rain?? I think not, i'll stick to the sofa, pjs on and x-factor, thank you very much!


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi irishd and babyd
I completely agree its nice having a page showning our journey before we begin treatment as the whole process has been a bit of a journey for me and I haven't even begun treatment coming to terms with it all has and is a constant battle for me.
Ooo I'd love a wee glass of wine I'm working all wknd though the joys of working in a nursing home but I will be watching big brother tonight 
I'd love to go to australia too but between saving for treatment and building a house think it will be a distant dream hehe!
Hope x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Babyd good on ye for starting a new thread

Im another addition ive been told by Dr McManus that ive to lose 2 stone before she lets me go again needless to say my weigh has been up and down like a yoyo and ive joined the gym didnt get this week due to awful ad pains and she has even appeared yet   

We are for a wedding tomorrow and my sis and nieces are home on sun for 2 week cant wait to see them.

Jillyhen x


----------



## snowfairy

Hi ladies, 

I hope you don't mind me joining, 
I've had my 1st appointment at Craigavon and now I'm waiting for an HSG appointment.  I've to go back in October to find out what will happen next so in the meantime I'm trying to lose weight.

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## MissE

Hi lovelies, mind if i join you all? Fab idea babyd, we had an inbetweenie thread before and it was great just being able to natter.
Hope you all have a nice weekend planned.

Emma xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hello everyone!

Please may I too join you in limbo land? Love the idea of this thread!

We are waiting to start IVF with ICSI in November as my OH needs to have another SSR. He already had one in June but we have been advised to have another to give us a better chance the viability of what we have frozen is questionable. So he has to leave 6 months between each SSR which leaves us in limbo and on another wait!

Hugs and Babydust xxx


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, hope you don't mind if I jump on too!  I'm awaiting my third FET which we hope to have before Christmas so it would be good to have a good wee chat with you all in the meantime!  

I haven't got into Big Bro at all this year, I think it's because it's on Channel 5 that puts me off.  I don't know why    I think it's that I find they have more and longer advertising breaks on their programmes and I haven't the patience for them!

I notice that some of you are trying to lose weight, I lost 2 stone doing SW and would like to shift another one before Christmas.  Saying that, I was off all summer (teacher) and I was eating all round me and haven't been to SW in 3 weeks so I'm going to rejoin next week to concide with return to work and hopefully get back on track again.  Truth be told I would need my jaws wired   Shared a gorge fish supper with my DH tonight and am heading out tomorrow night for dinner and a feed to wine   Sure, you have to live and have at least something to look forward to!  That's my philosophy anyway!  

Snowfairy, Craigavon was my first port of call too - I attended there from June '07 - June '08 and tried clomid, induced ovulation and iui there.  The nurses and docs there are good, my only complaint is that they waited for about 11 months before they conducted a semen analysis (this was when we had our one and only iui) - it was then that they realised that clomid and induced ovulation would never had worked due to DH's poor motility and antibodies   But I see that they've already analysed your DH's swimmers.

Babyd, thanks for setting up this thread and it's good to see Misse, Jilly and Irishd here too.  I don't think I've been in contact with Lollie, Snowfairy and Hopewishpray before so Hello!!  Hope that we can have a wee bit of craic on here!


----------



## hopewishpray

Hey lollie and tessyk
Lollie wow november isn't that far away I'll be sending lots of babydust for your dh ssr 
Tessykins don't think we have spoke either not long for you either  babydust coming your way too 
I feel so far behind we won't be starting icsi till prob may as we only signed up in may this year   my dh has a very low count he has had tests carried out in craigavon which were zero count but when the rfc checked they found some!! All the tests I've had is a scan and bloods can I ask is that normal do they not usualy check for any blockages ect?
Hope everyone has a lovely wknd no rest for me till tues 
Hope


----------



## hopewishpray

Also hello to snowfairy and miss e hope you have a lovely wknd too 
Hope


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi all,

I am such a banana! When I joined this thread I was on my phone (as I am now), anyway, when I logged on here on my laptop I realised this was an Ireland thread so I really am gate crashing, lol!!! Really sorry everyone, not quite sure what planet I'm on!

Thank you all for the warm welcome though!

Big Hugs and loads of luck to all of you!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Jepa

Hi, 
I think I'm in limbo land! I've just finished 3 cycles of IUI and am booked in for IVF in Feb.
Until then, I limbo...
Getting married in December, tho.  That's exciting! I'm so looking forward to it as it will be just a big gathering (tho small wedding) of family and friends all staying together in the Australian bush (where I am from, tho live in London past 5 yrs and counting) and enjoying each others company, celebrating the love we're so lucky to have. (Even tho no babies  )
So that feels like a pretty lovely 'distraction'! And there is an element to marriage that is a fertility ritual; all those flowers... 

   



Best of luck to all!!


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies,

Joining you in Limbo land (for the fourth time!!!!). Just waiting on our review with RFC - which will prob be Oct/Nov time  . we will then decide on where we go and what we do next.

Hope you all have a great long weekend.

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.  

Katie lovely to see you huni but so sorry it is on this thread.   I read your post on the other thread, have you ever had your immunes done. I know rfc arent big on immunes but i got my GP to do the level 1 immunes. It will at least give you some reassurance that there are no underlying issues affecting implantation. If the GP would do them it would save you having to pay.  

Jepalouie welcome to the thread, good luck for your upcoming wedding. It is such an exciting time for you.  

Lollie dont worry huni, you keep posting on here, it doesnt matter where you are from.  

Tessy how are you doing huni? Good luck with starting SW again.  

Hope how are you doing?   I cant remember exactly what was done but i think it was bloods and a scan, they will get you nearer the time to have bloods for HIV, Hep B & C. I did have an MRI but that was only because the doc saw something on my ovary and wanted to see exactly what it was.  

Snowfairy hi huni, good luck with losing weight. I must say you ladies are all so good, i cant stop eating rubbish.  

Babyd how are you doing huni?  

Jilly hope you are enjoying the wedding today.  

Irishd did you have a good time at the party?  

My DH was out last night at the down royal with my dad, brother and cousin.  He came home totally plastered, got into bed and chittered for ireland. I was ready for throttling him and at one point told him to shut up or i'd throw him out into the garden.     My goodness......... what rubbish he talks with drink on him!!!!!!!!
I am making cupcakes at the minute, its my nephews 2nd b'day party tomorrow and i have been asked to bake. Trying out rolo cupcakes.

Hope you all have a lovely long weekend.
Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello fello limbetweeners!

How are you all?

Im totally shattered after the wedding yesterday feet are still sore.. Was god craic..

i was l  Tessy at you saying about getting your jaws wired ive already asked work if they could do that!! There is no point in me doin anything until my sis goes back home mum always makes nice dinners and of course there is pudding involved..But will def do summit when she goes back home i dont have any option!

I had a    with dh fri nite gurning and greeting about him never buying me wee things etc i did mean it as a joke but the wee critter bought a beautfil bouquet a flowers best thing was i came in from the hairdressers yest morn and totally walked by them Blind or what!!

Jeplouie & lollie welcome girlies..

Hopewishpray i got sent for an hsg and thats when they put fluid thru the fallopian tubes to check for blockages.. It isnt very nice..

Babyd how are you hun

Must go and get dressed gonna head and see my wee granny before goin up to mums for dinner and see my gorg wee nieces..

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.


----------



## hopewishpray

hi ladies
Thanks Miss E and jillyhen just thought more tests would have been done on me but its prob to do with the fact they know the only way forward for us is icsi because of dh count   im just so impatient and constantly thinking of things they havent done  
Jilly hen its lovely getting flowers my dh works away all the time so ever now and again i get a wee bunch although its been a while mayby i sould try hinting very heavily  
Miss E my dh the same he talks utter rubbish with a drink in him and usually happens when im on a early in work  
What a wknd work was busy busy busy i cant wait till tues to have a day off although it will probably be spent cleaning and washing always the way!!
To be honest my work is another worry with treatment working in a nursing home is very heavy and coming into contact with bugs all the time but i will have a think over the next few months what to do  
Hope your all enjoying the last day of your wknd ladies
Hope x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hopewishpray

Im the same im in and out of nursing homes 2 in my job as we have a lot of lifting 2, i explained my situation and work where very good.
I had a good laugh at my hubby last nite, we had been to a wedding yet and had a few bevvies left the hotel at 1.20 and he wanted to go out, i dont normally say no but last nite i did then he wanted food so i gave him 20 mins to walk down to get summit and still kept goin on about wanting more.. I went to bed cudnt listen to him anymore..

Im off this week and im gonna enjoy it.

Jillyhen x


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Its been busy busy on here, hopefully i dont miss anyone, so here goes....  

Jilly - Limbetweeners   Brillant name.  Gald you had a good time at the wedding.  How's your beautiful nieces doing, hope your enjoying your week off.

Hopewishpray - i thought the same thing when we first started out, i was basically given a scan and bloods, then DH had his SA done and as it was low we were told we needed ICSI and that was it, put on the list.  No more tests for me.  Ive just recently found out i have possible Endo, after my one and only NHS go, which i am completely angry about as they should check for these things beforehand   but thats the NHS for ya.

MissE - i laughed so much about your DH, mine is the exact same he blabbers on and on, he thinks that coming in on a night out and making the most noise he can, then coming into the room turning the light on and rambling in my ear is acceptable... i could ring his neck sometimes...  

Katie - how are you hun?  

Jepalouie - Welcome - this is such an exciting time for you, id love to be getting married again, i love planning it, that was the best part.  Wont be long coming in.

Lollie - welcome to the thread, and who cares where your from, everyone is welcome.  Sure its for us all to have a wee chat and rant as and when we need to.  

Tessy - im the same with the ad breaks on programmes, i tend to sky plus the programme and then watch them later, that way i can fastforward the bloody ad breaks!

Hey snowfairy and welcome - hopefully you'll not have to wait too long for your HSG appointment!

IrishD - how'd the party go on Friday night, where you hungover on Saturday?

Cant believe im in work today, i just hate having to drag myself out of bed when DH is lying snuggley under the duvet


----------



## snowfairy

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyones had a great weekend! 

Babydreams - hope work goes OK and doesn't drag too much! Maybe DH will have the house sparkling for you although if he's anything like mine it could be in a worse state!

Jillyhen - Glad you had a good time a the wedding! I'm sure you'll be glad to see your sister.  Mines coming over next month, can't wait to see her as haven't seen her since April.

Hopewishpray - Enjoy your day off tomorrow (don't spend it all doing housework!) Hope you get something sorted out with work.

MissE - I agree men can talk such rubbish, unfortunately my DH doesn't always have drink as an excuse. 

Katie - How are you?   You're just right to take your time and explore all the options before deciding what you and DH do next. 

Jepalouie - How exciting planning your wedding!  Mine seems so long ago but loved planning it and the day was great! 

Lollie - Welcome to the thread! As the others have said it doesn't matter where you're from!

Tessy - Congratulations on your weight loss so far.  I'm trying to get back on track this week after a 3 week blowout, it's so easy to get waylaid.

Irish D - Hope you had a good time at the going away party and hope the hangover wasn't too bad.

Hope I haven't missed anyone!

AFM - I'm hoping to give myself a shake this week and get back on track with losing weight.  I've completely went off the rails since my job ended a few weeks ago as I've had no routine and more time to dwell on things so I've been moping about feeling sorry for myself and eating all the crap of the day.  So back to low carbing today, I'm doing the Primal Blueprint as I tried SW + WW but they didn't work for me (I lost some weight but with being so low fat my skin and hair suffered )


----------



## Jepa

Hello all,

okay, so I'm slightly embarrassed cos I didn't realise this was an Ireland thread either!  Was only when I read over your post, Lolly, that the penny bounced into the vast 'ole empty space that is my brain at the moment (seriously I don't know what's up with me!). My only excuse is that I'm new to forums!
Well you've all been so welcoming and lovely that perhaps I might stay if I may(??) and do the virtual commute from London?

Thanks for all the warm hallo's and well wishes for my wedding - and yes, I'm really looking forward to it like a big round treat!

To those of you who had today (or the whole week jillyhen you lucky thing!) off, I hope you had a grand one!

I had to drag myself in to work this morning too.  And it was actually sunny for once in this sorry summer!  Had quite a good productive morning of it though, and so I would finish nice and early and treat myself to a cup of tea and cake with one of my dearest old friends 
Thing is, she took my breath away with the news she's suddenly pg!!  First month trying. I couldn't tell which of my tears were happiness for her or saddness for myself...


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Hope you are all well.

My wee nieces are home and how big they have got in 4 weeks wee pudgy pigeons!

Think my af is on its way after being 4 days late im sooo sore.

Not much craic with me staying at mums 2nite for a wee change.

Hoing to enjoy my week off..

Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE

Hey girlies, hope you are all well.

Jepalouie sorry to hear you had to face pg news today, it is devastating   but keep your chin up huni, some day soon you will be breaking your news to all your friends.         

Jilly have fun with your nieces, i'm sure you can really notice the difference after 4 weeks.   Hope the pain settles soon huni.

Snowfairy good luck with losing weight huni, you ladies are all so good.   I cant stop eating junk.

Babyd sorry you had to work today huni.   Glad i could make you laugh, it was definitely not funny at the time, was ready for murdering him. Had a laugh on saturday though when he was seriously hung over.

Hope definitely think it over about work, if you feel when you start tx that you need time off then just take it. Do what is best for you, dont have any regrets.  

Katie how are you feeling huni? Sending you big       

Lollie how are you doing?  

Tessy hows things?  

Irishd hope you are doing ok huni.  

So dont want to go back to work tomorrow. Spent today cleaning out my cupboards and then learning how to make teddy bear shaped cakes. One day i'll get this shop opened. Until then i'll just keep practicing and giving the cakes and buns to the neighbours.   
Am just waiting for af to appear in full force. It is mucking me about this month, used my CB fertility monitor, had peak ov on day 24 of my cycle, started to spot on day 31 and am now on day 38 and still spotting. Only had some cramps but nothing like normal, driving me   . Wish it would just show up if shes coming.  

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, hope you're all doing well XX

I'm also back to work tomorrow and could cry!  But sure there's nothing else for it!

Misse, have you tested to see if a wee miracle has happened?  I really hope that she doesn't show up hun     

Jepalouie, Ireland/ London, we're all in this boat together!  Hope you stay with us hun. X

Sorry for lack of personals, but I'm exhausted and am away for a nice soak to get ready for work tomorrow.


----------



## MissE

Tessy i wish huni!!!! My cycles are usually very irregular, anywhere from 26-50 days but have never had a positive ovulation before or spotted for so long. Usually only spot for about 2-3 days before af shows up. Not tested, done too many before and always the same outcome.  
  to going back to work.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Hi everyone,

Posting from hospital waiting room after fight with car door. Door won obviously!! 

Emma, id be testing if its been more than14 days since positive ovulation test. That bit is always 14 days. Fingers crossed for a miracle, although i know what you mean about not wanting to test.

Jilly, enjoy your hols, and your wee nieces.

Its sickening being back at work today, the thought of headin in after here is dreadful. Roll on christmas!!!!

Hope everyone is well. Jepalouie, pregnancy news can be so hard to take. But we will have our own news to share soon x

Katie xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Morning Ladies  

I hope you all had a lovely weekend! 

I haven't been on here for a couple of days and there is soooo much to catch up on!  

Thank you for the warm welcome even though I have gate crashed your thread, lol!!!

Jepaloiue -   Sorry you had pregnancy news over the weekend! It hurts so bad doesn't it? Thinking of you! 

Jilly - Hope you have a lovely week off!! 

Snowfairy - Good luck with losing weight! It's  hard to keep on track when you have a change in routine! I fine being in Limbo land doesn't help either as I tend to comfort eat too! 

MissE- How did your Rolo cupcakes turn out? They sound yummy! I hope your Nephew has a lovely 2nd Birthday!
I couldn't stop laughing about your OH! I know exactly how you feel as my OH is the same when he comes in from the pub .He talks loads and can't do it quietly either! 
I used to hate it when you are waiting for af to show and used to think the same as you! If the witch is going to show then hurry up and come!!! It's torture isn't it? I always used to test but then couldn't face any more BFN's!! I don't test anymore since my OH has azoospermia so no chance really of a miracle for us!! Sending you loads of babydust***************** and hoping this is your time!!!!!

Tessy - Hope your long soak in the bath set you up for work today and that you had a good nights sleep!

Hopewishpray- May does seems like a long way off for you! I hope you get to start sooner! We got referred to our clinic in April this year and could of started sooner if it wasn't for my OH having to have another SSR. We are self funding as we have secondary infertility so not sure if that makes a difference. It has been a year though since we both started tests. At the time though it seemed that time was going slowly but TBH looking back we have had so many appointments and tests that it has gone quite quickly although since we have been told we have to wait until November time has started to go slow again but we have no more appointments between now and then so that doesn't help. I don't know about you but I always feel better when I have appointments as it feels like something is being done and we are getting closer to starting! 

Katie - Hope you are ok after your fight with the car door!! Let us know how you are! What have you done?   

Hello and  to anyone I have missed! 

Much Love Lollie xxxx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Katie - what have you done to yourself   , hope your ok hun!  

Lollie - gatecrash away, we are all in this together.

MissE - im   for a little miracale for you, wouldnt that be just so class!  Rolo cupcakes sound delicious, yummy!

Tessy - aghhh back to work today, hope your day goes quick.  After a few days it'll feel like you've never been away!

Jilly - im sure your having a ball spending some quality time with those beautiful nieces of yours.  Dont ya just love staying in mums house, its great to get lifted and laid sometimes.  I love going back to mums to stay, feels like im a kid again the way she fussy round me  

Jepalouie -   pregnancy news is so so hard, especially from a close friend or relative cause you have to put on a big pretence and act like your over the moon, when deep down its killing you.  I will be your turn someday though, we all have to believe that someday it will be us

Snowfairy - ended up getting a half day yesterday and when i got home my DH had not cleaned the house as i had hoped and yes it was worse than when i left that morning... not only that he had his feet up on the sofa playing Call Of Duty on the playstation   but hey thats men for ya... 

IrishD - hope your well hun  

Hope - hows things with you? 

This time 4 weeks i shall be heading to Egypt tomorrow - it cant come quick enough!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Katie what on earth have you done to yourself? Hope you are ok.   

Babyd you lucky thing, wont be long coming round then you'll be sunning yourself on the beach. My mum and dad are away today to malta for a month, the jammie dodgers. Wish they had taken me with them.  

Lollie how are you huni?   Rolo cupcakes turned out well, made some lemon, cream and strawberry ones and then some vanilla ones topped with a choccie mickey mouse head that i made myself from choccie buttons. Am so proud i even put my piccies up on **.   My nephew was spoilt rotten but god help him he hadnt a clue what was going on.

A big hi to all the other ladies, tessy, irishd, jilly, jepalouie, hope, snowfairy and anyone i've missed.

Well ladies, there is no miracle i'm afraid............. surprise surprise!!!!!! Woke this morning with the witch here in full flow. The pains are excrutiating and i have been puking all morning (sorry TMI). Went into work but had to leave to come home early, my legs just wont hold me today. Now i'm curled up in bed with my pjs and hot water bottle.

Emma xx


----------



## hopewishpray

hello ladies
How are we all well my day off hasnt gone to badly i took your advise snowfairy and didnt spend the whole day cleaning just the morning  
I have also made gluten free buns which i probably will have eaten by the end of today  
Dh is home tommorow cant wait its been a long 2weeks this time as hes working in poland so havent talked much  usually hes only in belfast so can call every night and hes usually just a week away at a time well thats what i get for getting married to merchant navy sailor  

Katie Hope your ok hunny  

Babyd  thats what i worry with too you would think they would give you both a good check for problems before you begin treatment but your right thats the nhs they have to save their pennies and dont look at it that this is our best chance at having a wee miracle just have to   that everything is ok with me before we get our nhs go as although we have said we will try a self funded one i   it doesnt come to that!
Egypt sounds lovely sure you cant wait  

Thanks Miss E how you now hunny? dreaded AF  
Your def right i dont want to have regrets with the work situation as much as i love my job it will have to take a back seat when treatment comes along to be honest the Dh would love for me to get out of nursing homes i have crohns disease so my health isnt the best at times and i seem to pick up everything going in their  
Your cup cakes sound amazing do you make gluten free    

Jillyhen its good to know your boss was so understanding with lifting ect i would hope mine was too but to be honest i dont see it the whole enviroment is heavy and on the go other than sitting me at reception which i doubt they would do i would end up lifting somewhere mayby taking time off would be best!!
Well may is a bit away so ive time yet to decide!!

Lollie you are right i wish their were more appointments to keep me going till treatment its the not hearing from them and the waiting which doesnt help hopefully your right and may flys in or we get seen sooner!!
Selffunded does seem to get things done quicker though i would love to do it that way but dh wants us to try our nhs go first think hes hopeing their will be a miracle in the mean time   its been hard for him to get his head round the low count  
November will fly for you now i cant believe we are nearly in sept!!

Hope i havent forgotten anyone , hope xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies,

Just a short one as one finger typin for a bit!! Thumb all strapped. Its not broken just v badly swollen. Glad went for x ray though as they found a lump in my bone so its been sent to a consultant for their opinion. If hadnt shut my hand in the car door wouldnt have been spotted. 

Sorry your af came and is so painful emma. At least you are surrounded by cupcakes!! 

Catch up with you all soon.

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey everyone

Babyd so jealous was in Thomas Cook today looking at hols for next year, as there is no way im staying at home again hubby was to be working today & 2moro and that was it but now he has overtime which he didnt tell me about. So needless to say he was in the bad books for a day or 2..

Katie, what are you not like at least one good thing has come out of you hurting your finger they found the lump in the bone!

Emma im in the same boat hun i used the ovulation testd this month and didnt get a positive result, af 4 days late and finally arived last nite, pains are excruiating.. Sinve the ivf my af have all been horrendous!

Im slept in my old bed last nite and it was soo good only downside was i had booked the animals in for their boosters so had to get up early.. 

Ive treated myself to 2 new pandora charms which hubby actually bought as the voucher i got for my birthday has been used.

Enough about me

How are the rest of you lurvly ladies?

Jillyhen x


----------



## babydreams282

Morning ladies

Jilly - i love my pandora braclet, its one of the best thing my hubby has bought me...lol  the only thing i have some space on it and i keep saying to hubby dont buy me anymore cause i want the pram, baby boy or girl (or both) and i dont want it filled until i get them.

Katie - poor you, hope your hand is better soon, but your right at least one good thing came out of it.

Hope - hope you and DH are spending some good quality time together today.  

MissE - maybe you could squeeze into their suitcase,   a month away sounds like heaven 

IrishD, Tessy, Lollie, snowfairy, jeplouie hope your all keeping ok, not long to the weekend.  Anybody any exciting plans?


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Afternoon Everyone,

Wow, I have so much reading to catch up on.

BabyD, the only test I had was a scan and hsg because they discovered male factor very early on. After my first cycle the dr recommended I take a high dose of folic acid (not entirley sure why and didn't think to ask at the time  ) and after the last cycle the dr said my amh is at the lower end of normal so now I am wondering if there is something wrong with me as well.

Katie, you have been in the wars, hope you are ok.

MissE, sorry you are suffering with the witch. Those cupcakes sound fab, wish I was able to bake like you talented ladies.

Jilly, did you see anything nice in Thomas Cook? How are the twins?

Hope, it must be hard when DH works away, I don't know if I could cope. Hope he got home ok.

AFM, party was good, didn't drink too much though, couldn't face the hangover. 

Big hello to Snowfairy, lollie, Tessy, Jeplouie and anyone else I missed.

xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Katie how is the hand? Nightmare that you hurt it huni but good in that they found the lump in the bone. Hope everything is ok.  

Irishd glad you had a good time at the party. Baking really is quite easy, you should give it a go sometime.  

Babyd if i could have fitted i'd certainly have tried to squeeze into the suitcase.  Mum text last night to say they had arrived safe and of course to rub it in that it is roasting in malta. Mind you with everything they have been through this year with my brother they need the break.

Jilly how are you today? Hope the aul witch is settling down a bit. Oh i love pandora charms, i have a bracelet too and i love getting charms for it. Its nearly full now but sure i could always get lots of charms and change them about.   DH bought me the gold dummy when i got pg 2 years ago and now it my wee reminder of what could have been.  

Hope you are the second person to ask if i make gluten free cupcakes, one of my firends asked the same question so now i am going to have to look into it and see if i can find any nice recipes. I dont like to be beaten. Did your DH get home safely?  

Tessy how is being back at work going?   Hope it hasnt been too bad.

Lollie how are you doing huni?   november wont be long coming round and then you will be on the crazy train.  

Jepalouie how are things with you my lovely?  

Snowfairy how are tings with you huni?  

I am feeling a bit better, still very sore but at least the sickness has passed. Was starving this morning cos i didnt eat anything all day yesterday.
Are any of you ladies going to the craigavon group on wed 7th sept? It should be really interesting  cos they have someone in to talk about adoption. I know most of us arent at that point yet but think it would be helpful to know what is involved. I go all the time so if anyone wants to go and is nervous about not knowing anyone there just pm me. 

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Evening girls, sorry I haven't been on for a wee while but being back to work (after two month's off) is killing me - I am totally exhausted!   

Misse, so sorry that contrary aul witch had to come, I hope you feel better soon - you, babyd and jilly may leave room on those bracelets for all your wee gold prams etc     

Katie, so sorry to hear about your hand - I hope that the lump is nothing to worry about  

Hello Lollie, Irish d, Hope, Jep, Snowfairy and anyone I've missed.  I'm away for a walk now, I went back to SW after 3 weeks off and guess what?  I LOST a pound!!!  How the h*ll did that happen??!!!  I've no idea but I'll just take it!  Determined that I'm going to keep the weight off - I've 1st 6lb to go to my target and I'd luuuuurrrvvvveee to get it off for Christmas.  Am I being too ambitious?  I'll give it a go anyway!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Hope you are all well.

Im loving my week off took myself off for a back neck and shoulder massage and a facial.. Felt great afterwards then met friends for coffee and a natter could get used to being a lady of leisure..

On the down side ive been spending 2 much lol

Told hubby that i would rather we save for another course than book a hol 

Hubby hit me with a blow last nite said he didnt want to go for ivf again as he thinks its just a money racket and what heppens if we spend 3.500 and it dosent work again needless to say i was a but gobsmacked didnt now what to think.. A wee bit gutted to be honest   .


Twins are doin great my sis and hubby are away to dublin for the nite so im heading up to stay with mum and dad incase they are a handful during the nite.

I have room for 2 0r 3 more but i can always request another bracelet lol

Katie hows the hand?

babyd hows you?

Irish,tessy,jelapouie,lolly,misse  hope you are all good

Must go as ive a meeting in the rugby club and im gonna give off!!

Jillyhen x


----------



## Lollie2501

Evening Ladies  

Hopewishpray - Hope you are ok! It is very hard to get your head around a low count! We were so shocked to find out that my OH has no sperm at all! Crazy after managing to get pregnant 3 times before (DS and 2 missed miscarriages)! It makes me cross as if the doctors would of tested us sooner after miscarriages we could of done something before my OH's count got as bad as it has!!  

Katie - I hope you are feeling better today!! What do they think the lump maybe? Let us know how you are as and when you can!

Jillyhen - Hope you are ok after af arriving and causing you so much pain!    Good idea to treat yourself! Love the sound of your back, neck and shoulder massage too! I could do with that! Facial is one of my favourite treatments!!! 
I'm sorry about your Hubbie saying he doesn't want to try another cycle of IVF. That must be really hard for you! Do you think he might possibly come round to the idea? I expect he is not really worried about the money and is really worried about you and your emotions but men being men don't like to admit it! Fingers crossed he has a change of heart!!!

Babydreams - I hope you get to but your pram and/or boy/girl charms soon!!! 

MissE - Sorry the witch came!!    Hope you feel better soon!!!

Tessykins - I hope you manage to get a good nights sleep as you are so exhausted! \it must be really hard to get back into a routine after 2 months off! 

Hello to anyone I have missed!! I hope you are all well!!



Lollie xxx


----------



## Katie789

Hey all,

Hope everyone is well. Jilly dh is right, it is a money racket. I mean we wouldnt walk into a shop, hand over five grand and walk out empty handed. We do that every time its a bfn, but my thoughts are, a baby is worth any amount of money, so if we can save for it,id rather have the chance of a baby than a holiday.

Tessy, i think if you can lose a pound like that, your goal of six is a good one. Good luck!

Thanks everyone for your concern about my hand. Doc doesnt know what the lump is. He sendin the xrays to consultant for their opinion, so will just wait to hear. I know one thing though, its flippin achin!! 


Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

How are you all? Havent thot about the weigh loss at all this week, havent been eating 2 much rubbish. Will work at it more when my sis goes back in 2 weeks..

I can see his point really but the strange thing is that ive been having strange dreams that i will never have a child of my own which has upset me a bit.  Maybe im being stupid.. A fortune teller did say that i would have a son but he would be a long time in coming.. I love my wee nieces 2 bits and ive been with them all day.

Enuf of that...

With regards to my pandora im putting no more charms on as babyd says im waiting for a baby or a pram..

How ye doin Katie,tessy,lolli,babdy?

Im laughing at the dog he was out for the count snoring his head off.. Nutter!

Jillyhen x


----------



## babydreams282

Happy Friday Ladies

Jilly - never worry about your dreams, just think that someday you will have a little'un of your own.  We will both be getting those prams for our pandora braclets!  

Katie - hope the hands heals soon.  Lets hope you dont have to wait to long to be seen by a consultant, although i wouldnt hold your breath...

Lollie - How are you?

Tessy - hope this week back to work hasnt been too bad

MissE - any word from the prof?

IrishD - hows things with you, any plans for this weekend?

Hi to Jepalouie, snowfairy and anyone else ive missed!


----------



## Katie789

Evening all, its the weekend!!!

Jilly, your dreams are prob related to fearing that might happen rather than it being what is going to happen. You will have your wee one someday. Maybe dh just needs a little more time to get over last tx before he wants to go again. 

Has everyone a nice weekend planned? Im headin out to get absolutely blocked tomorrow night with dh. Cannot wait as its been sooooo long. Also got my hospital appt today. They phoned as it turns out i have actually broken my phone so had to go back and get a different thing put on it to protect it while it heals. Have hospital appt for thurs. If only everything could be so quick!

Better go as posting from car at side of road. Rowed with dh so stormed out and sped off in car. Just went to shop for sweeties but he doesnt know that!! 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey fello limbobetweeners!!

How are you all?

Anyone doin anything nice over the weekend?

Having a very peaceful sat afternoon, im now a rugby widow the season has well and truly started, new boots and shorts purchased and hubby is away to play his first match.. Prob take him a week to get over it   

My dreams are very strange at the min.. 

Gonna head and stick my dinner out think hubby is heading out with the boys so ive the sofa for myself..

Katie hope you and dh make up and have a good nite out..

Jillyhen x


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls - happy weekend!
Well Katie, how's the head today?   You're just right going out with dh for a good old night out - you need it every once a while , hope you'd a good night. 

Jilly, never worry about your dreams and don't read into them, all that dream analysis you can find on the internet or in books is, in my opinion, a load of nonsense!  Dreams are simply a manifestation of what's been going around your head when you're conscious and, if you spend your waking hours thinking about tx (which I sometimes do) then I think it's inevitable that you'll dream about it too.  All dreams are weird, I've had some v weird ones in my time - they mean nothing.  

Misse, Lollie, Babydreams, Irish D and everyone else - Hello!

I was on a hen night on Friday night - was a totally mad one and I still feel hungover today - yuck!  Poor DH, I've been like this    all day!  

Anyway, it looks like my mad nights out are numbered - I phoned RFC on Friday to see if they could indicate to me a more specific time for our next FET.  I was told that I was down for Oct's af, but she then said that they had a few spaces for Sept's af and would I like to go then!  Well, I didn't think twice (not getting any younger and all that  ) and asked her to sign us up!  So we should get our letter soon and then it'll be full steam ahead again.  We've five wee embies left and we'll be thawing them all to (hopefully) get the very best two transferred.  Here we go again!


----------



## Katie789

Oh waow tessy, thats so quick. Youll be glad you phoned now!

Hopefully theyll be as quick sendin out our review appt so we can decide where we go next. Know tx will be a while away, but i like to have a plan to focus on. 

Jilly, my rows with dh only last about ten mins. I went to shop in a rage. Bought some randoms and a bounty. Ate them in car then went home. Sorted  

Last night was so much fun. I could def put the months in if was going out every weekend (wouldnt get any saving done though). Dinner, drinks, dancin and home for drunken  . Today ive got munchies and cuddlin on the sofa to look forward too, plus dh makin an apple crumble for after tea. Heaven.

Hope everyone is well,

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Hey ladies, hope you are all well.

Katie glad you had a good night out, you need it every now and again. How is your hand doing huni?  

Tessy fab news on getting started again. Definitely take the slot if they can fit you in.   Hope the letter arrives soon.

Jilly did you have a nice saturday evening all to yourself. My hubby follows the american football, season starts on thursday so i wont see him at all on saturday and sunday evening cos he'll be glued to the tv. Peace and quiet!!!!!!!   

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, hope you are all having good weekends. 

Went to the hillsborough oyster festival yesterday with hubby and friends, was great craic!!!! My hubbys mates even had a go riding the bucking bronco, was totally hilarious. One of them slid off it like a girl.        Have posted the vids on ** if anyone wants a giggle. They had the oyster eating championships too, dont know how anyone eats those things. There were 2 men and a girl and they had to eat as many oysters as possible in 3 mins. The poor girl hit the deck when the 3 mins was up and buried her head in a bucket. Then we went to benedicts for dinner and just a few drinks, i was designated driver. Was a really good day.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Emma, sounds like you had great fun!  I'd love a go on a bucking bronco but I know I'd totally show myself up!  I'm not exactly small in the ()() department and would end up with two black eyes        

Katie, sounds like you'd a great wee night too - you deserve it pet  .  I am gonna have to sit in now and no more gallavanting at the weekends, I've been out every Sat night since the start of summer so that's me done - think I've done all my post bfn partying - time to get ready for new fet.

I'm just back from the cinema seeing One Day - ahhhh, so sad and just a nice wee film for a Sunday night.  I read the book over the summer and although the film doesn't measure up to the book (do any?), it still was a good wee flick.

Hope you're all doing well girls and getting ready for a brand new week. X


----------



## babydreams282

Happy Monday.....not

Dont ya just hate how quick the weekends come in!!

Tessy - Happy days on getting started again, hopefully this will be your time  

MissE - sounds like you had a ball at the festival.  We were in Ballycaslte last year at a fun day and there was a bronco, i watched about 10 people get on it and flung off it in seconds i was like, "what are they doing, thats easy"  Well i proved myself wrong when i got up, no sooner had my ass been planted down i was flung into the air and onto my back.  Note to self - NEVER AGAIN!!   

Katie - hows the hand now hun?

Jilly - your lucky its only Rugby - my hubby is a every sport follower, football, rugby, tennis, golf - that man would watch anything, any excuse to go to the bar with his mates  

HI to Irishd, hope, lollie, jepalouie, snowfairy and anyone ive missed!


----------



## Katie789

Hey all,

Babyd, i did the bronco while drunk in ibiza. The videos people took on their phones was way too embarrassing. Broncos in a skirt dont mix. Big knickers on show plus thighs burnt to bits. Never agains right!

My thumbs still poorly, but getting used to it bit more. Hopefully be given all clear on thurs.

Hows everyone doing??

Katie


----------



## mscott96

Oh here you all are   Can I join please? Was thinking how quiet it was on the other thread . Hope everyone is well x


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Mscott and welcome to the limbetweeners  

Hows things with you?

How are all you other lovely ladies this morning?  I have the tootache from hell kept me awake all night, got an emergency appt for tomorrow morning and it cant come quick enough


----------



## Katie789

Holy sh*t, babyd we must be twins. I was up all last night with toothache too. My whole jaw is now achin so think prob an abscess but have to phone back in morning for appt as only give them out on the day and they were all gone when i called  

If i was a horse id be shot!!! 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

How are we all?

Katie you have me in stitches with the bronco story, wat are you not like !! hehe

Hope the hand starts getting better

Poor you and babyd, what pain relief are you taking?

Babyd you are so brave, i wouldnt go on thr bronco

Mscott how are you hun? Welcome to the limbetweeners..

MissE, tessy how are you?

Not much craic with me im in the bad books with dh, he was coaching last nite and i had a meeting then left to go and get money for rugby tickets and i was late back so he isnt speaking to me at all.. Oops so my house is a quiet one i sent him a text earlier and got a very dry reply.

Why are men so huffy!!

My sat nite in was bliss had a wee glass of baileys bag of crisps and caught up on some of my sky+ programmes.

Gonna log off im raving with hunger and my yummy ryvita is callin me.


Jillyhen x


----------



## Katie789

Jilly, ive been bangin the co codamols into me as am on them for hand, but dentist can now see me today. Think prob need crown replaced as its been in there for seven years. I was saving for some nice winter boots so can wave goodbye to those if need a new crown. At the moment i dont care as long as this pain frigs off. Tomorrow ill cry over my boots 

How are you mscott? Welcome to the gang x

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Katie and babyd sorry to hear you are both suffering form toothache, hope it settles soon for you both.  

Jilly hope your dh comes round soon, men are so grump sometimes.    Glad you had a nice night in on saturday.  

mscott hi huni, welcome to inbetweenie land. Hope you are doing well huni.  

Tessy how are you lovely lady?   Hope that letter arrives soon.

Lollie, jepalouie, snowfairy hi lovely ladies? Hope you are all keeping well.  

Irishd how are you?   

A big hi to anyone i've missed. Must go cos have to bake some buns for the group tomorrow night.

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

hi everyone just thought i'd pop on for a quick read seeign as hows there not too many of us left on the cycle thread - havent had a chance to read back over everything but just wanted to say hi to everyone 

will log on later for personals - the demon work calls again 

xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Hows everything today?

Katie how did you get on at the dentist?

Babyd hows is your toothache?

MissE you are really putting me to shame i must start baking, its the clearing up i hate..

Lastc how are you?

Hubby is grand he is just tired and had broke out in cold sores on his top lip.. Will listen to me yet regarding his overtime he does so much.. On the other hand it handy at the end of the month when the pay comes in..

I rang the adoption team yesterday just to see if they got our application form as we hadnt heard anything hopefully we will hear soon about the preparation classes..

My weight is a no go issue at the min so i think the ivf could be a long time coming, im hoping to get back on track next week when my sis goes back.

Must get back to work soooo much to do.

Hope you are all having a lovely day

Jillyhen x


----------



## Katie789

Hey all, babyd, i hope your not still suffering with toothache. I am and its so not nice. Dentist thinks my body is trying to reject my crown as my gum is infected. Says im prob run down, and he def right!! Anyway doped up on painkillers and penecillin then back next week. Mouth so swollen can hardly swallow! Least itll restrict my comfort eating.

Did the adoption people give you any idea of timescales jilly?

Maybe the prof needs a wee reminder Emma?

Chat later

Katie x


----------



## Lollie2501

Hello Ladies  

Sorry I haven't been on for a while. I have had plenty to keep me busy which is a great thing as it's helping the time pass until November. I have been reading your posts but have not had a chance to post.

Anyway, just wanted to say hi and say that I'm still here!! 

Katie and Babyd - hope you both feel better soon! Toothache is horrible!!

Hello to everyone else! Hope you are all well! 

I will keep on reading and post when I can!


----------



## hopewishpray

Hey everyone sorry haven't been on in a wee while DH got home last week so have been flat out organising kitchens bathrooms flooring for the house also I'm organising a fundraisor this wknd to raise money for our residents comfort fund so jst been busy busy!!
Sorry no personals I will get caught up once everything settles I have been reading posts when I've had a minute thought 
Hope ur all well sending you lots of babydust
Hope xxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Evening ladies, sorry I haven't been on in a wee while but totally busy, busy, busy!

Katie and baby d, I hope that you get those toothaches sorted out, there's really nothing as bad.  Katie, it's no wonder you're run down after all you've been through - look after yourself hun X  

Hope, you have been busy indeed, but, like Lollie says, it helps to keep your mind off things.

Jilly, I hope that you hear from the adoption board soon - have you rejoined WW or SW yet?  It's a pain in the bum trying to lose weight!  I know, been there and done that a million times!

Misse, as Katie says, why not give the prof another wee email to see what's happening - the squeakiest wheel gets oiled first and all that !

Well, we got our letter of offer yesterday for Sept's AF.  This will be our last FET girls and I really hope that at least one of our last 5 wee embies will give us our longed for baby.  Please God it will all go according to plan this time.  By my reckoning (and if AF behaves herself!) I'll start sniffing mid Oct and will have FET probably mid Nov - it seems so far away but I know it'll fly.  I'm the most impatient girl in the world and I want it all to happen NOW!    

Anyway, I'm away to make lunches for tomorrow and do a bit of ironing - oh the joys of domestic bliss!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Hope you are all well?

Tessy havent done very much this week has been a ****ty week, my old neighbour dropped dead today only 31 so sad..Work has been mental so im eating rings round me..

Good news on getting started.

Unfortunately we where given no time scales could be 3 months could be 3 years..

Babyd,MissE,Katie hope you are all well..

Hopewishpray good to see you are back..

Sorry no personals gonna head to bed long day

Jillyhen xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Tessy great news on getting started again.          one(or 2)  of your wee embies stick tight.       

Jilly sorry to hear about your neighbour. So sad for that to happen at 31.   Hope you are ok huni.

Hope you sound like you have been a busy bee. Hope you are doing well.  

Lollie glad you are ok huni and keeping busy.  

Katie and babyd hope those toothaches settle soon for you both.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Good morning ladies!

Just stopped by for a quick catch up and to say hello to you all!

Tessy - great news that you are getting started again! Best of luck to you and sending you loads of babydust!!! Keep us posted!!!

Jilly - I'm so sorry about your neighbour! What socking and sad news for you all! My thoughts are with you and their loves ones!!

I was busy again yesterday! I love being busy as I don't get as much chance to think about everything, yay!! A busy weekend planned as well so another week that would of passed!!

Hope everyone else is well and both babyd and Katie are feeling better too! 

Big hugs to you all!

Lollie xxx


----------



## MissE

Hey lovely ladies, hope you are all well and thank goodness it is friday.

Just a quick one to say prof e-mailed me earlier looking for my date of birth and address so hopefully he is trying to sort an appointment with origin. Hopefully we wont have to wait too long.

Willl be back later for a proper catch up. Must go finish up in work and get home.

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

Happy Friday lovely ladies

MissE - wrote on the other thread but  again, hopefully you'll here soon

Lollie - Keeping busy is the only thing that keeps me sane, if i dwell on things too much its a nightmare so i try to keep busy all the time, so i dont think about it too much   

Jilly - thats terrible news about your neighbour and only 31, i hope your ok and my thoughts and prays are with the family.

Katie - hows the hand and the toothache for that matter?

Tessy - how you feeling about getting started again?

Hope - you have been a busy bee, give me some of your energy  

Irishd - you havent been on in a while, i hope your ok and still lurking  

Hi to anyone ive missed

AFM - toothache has finally jogged on ladies, thanks for asking.  Quiet weekend for me this weekend, heading to Scotland for a wedding next weekend, so im saving myself for that


----------



## Katie789

evening all,

Emma, thats great the prof has been in touch, i hope you can get started soon with Origin. although Im really greatful for our NHS go, and the staff were pleasant and and all at RFC, there simply is no comparison, and i'd chose Origin any day of the week. If we didnt need to try something dofferent, id definately go back to them.

Jilly, thats terrible about your neighbour. what a shock for you   Something like that really puts things into perspective doesnt it. DH and i had the adoption discussion the other day. My BIL and SIL went down that road when IVF didnt work for them and after two years of assessments, etc they got a little girl. shes been part of the family now for over a year, and we all llove her to bits. DH just isnt sure how comfortable he is with having an older child placed with us, and feels the younger the better. Having worked in that area, getting a baby or toddler is like finding hens teeth. I guess if its the only way our family is going to gorw, then so be it.

Babyd, glad your toothaches gone. Mine is a whole lot better, and the antibiotics (and three boxes of painkillers) are finally taking effect. My mouth is still swollen and it wrecks when the painkillers wear off, but at least the constant throbbing has now gone. Never thought id be glad to say im looking forward to going back to the dentist on Tues to see about getting it fixed permanently. Thumb isnt too bad. its in a splint which im only allowed to take off to shower, and have an appt with another consultant in two weeks to discuss treatment for the cyst. i was really shocked when i saw how big it was. Consultant on Thurs says i was very lucky i shut my hand in the car door - he got some look when he said that  

Lollie, im just like you, i never sit down. Always have to be at something. 

Tessy, Nov wont be long coming round. Christmas is only 100 something sleeps away. I love it!!!!

Hi hopewish, hope the fundraiser goes well. Lucky you getting to pick house things. I love it, and would redecorate constantly if i could. it drives DH mad!

Anyway, hope everyone has a nice weekend planned. im out shopping for SIL b'day present tomorrow. Cant wait. Love buying presents.

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Katie glad your tooth is a bit better. Hope the specialist can sort your thumb out in a few weeks time.  Glad to know you liked origin. I was a bit cautious about them cos i have heard a few people say they didnt rate them but that puts my mind at ease.  

Babyd glad your toothache has gone. Hope you are enjoying your quiet weekend, a wedding in scotland sounds lovely. The break will do you good.  

Jilly how are you today?  

Tessy how are you huni? Are you feeling ok about starting again?  

Lollie keeping busy is the best way to make the time pass. November will be here before you know it.  

Hopewish i hope the fundraiser went well.  

Irishd how are you, was lovely to meet you and your dh the other evening.  

Has anyone heard from snowfairy or jepalouie? Hope you ladies are ok.  

Mscott hope you  are well my lovely.  

Must go ladies, going to vacuum the downstairs and then gonna bake some things. DH wants pavlova so that will be number 1 on the list.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, the thread has been v quiet this last few days, hope you're all well X

Oh Misse, I love, love, love pavlova - my absolute fav dessert!  Hope that you hear from the prof this week   .  I feel ok about going again, I was 30 when we started ttc, I'm 34 now and I sometimes get a wee bit anxious about time moving on so I really want to go again asap.  The only thing is that these are our last embies and I don't know if I could face another full round of tx if things don't work out so although I want to get started, I'm a wee bit afraid too   But I know it has to be done and that's that!

Anyway, what did all you girlies get up to this weekend?  I had a very quiet one, x factor and chinese last night and cinema this evening - went to see Jane Eyre - was a really good version, very atmospheric and romantic!  I can't believe it's Monday again tomorrow - ah well,another day, another dollar!  Take care XXX


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Tessy my dh loves pavlova too, i like it but really my favourite would be profiteroles.   I understand what you mean about being cautious of time, i'm 33 and feel exactly the same. Hopefully you wont need another round cos this one will do the trick.      Prof e-mailed again on saturday looking confirmation of phone numbers so hopefully we wont have to wait too long.  


Hope you all have a good week, really wish the weekends were longer.  

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

MissE - PAVLOVA - yummy yummy my fav too.  It looked absolutley delicious.  So glad your making progress with Prof - it shouldnt be too long before your up and running again  

Tessy - sounds like you had a nice weekend, didnt get up to much myself just took it easy watched x factor (which i am totally addicted too..lol), got a wedding in Scotland this weekend so i have a feeling i will be suffering next week  

Katie - hows you and hows the hand?  Oh and the toothache?  

Jilly - your wee nieces are so so beautiful, im sure you hate to leave them  

Hopewishpray - how'd the funrasier go?

Mscott - hows things with you?

Hi to Irishd, Lollie, Jepalouie hope your all well.

So its my wedding anniversary today, 3 years   - never would have thought id be childless at this stage but we have eachother and all that.  This time 3 years ago i was getting ready, i loved every minute of it.  Wish i was doing it all again!


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone,

just back from the dentist. She says she wants to leave it a while before going near my tooth as x ray showed infection still there. So be on painkillers for another wee while. At least its nothing like this time last week!

Tessy I know what you mean about fearing a full cycle, but we are all praying you wont need it  

Emma, ive decided to get into baking as ive only ever made regular things like pavlova, shortbread, etc and they always turn out scrummy so gonna challenge myself a bit more. 

babyd, the wedding is exactly what you need. dressing up and dancing all night  

Hows everyone else getting on??

Katie xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls,

Sorry for no personals... so much has happened in last day on here I need to read back. So sorry this is going to be a me post. I had several missed calls to my mobile today when I was in a meeting and a call to my work asking for me by someone who said it was a personal call. I couldnt figure it out until I listened to my voicemail. I had a message from Dr Williamson just saying she was trying to get in contact with me. Cue panic! I managed to get through to reception where a lovely girl said that Dr W had been trying to get a hold of me and had asked her to continue because they had a cancellation and Dr W wanted to see me.... tomorrow! Eeeek!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Cat i'm sure you did panic when you realised it was Dr W trying to contact you but so glad you got through. I hope tomorrow goes well and you get good news.    

Katie you should definitely give the baking a go. I find it really relaxing and de-stressing. It also helps keep you busy. I am now starting to practice the sugarcraft things for decorating cakes.   Hope the infection in your tooth settles soon huni. I hate the dentist.  

Babyd just wanted to wish you   . Hope you have something nice organised to celebrate.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.  Hope you all have a good week.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are you all?

Havent been on since saturday.. Not like me at all.

Happy anniversary Babyd, we are almost married 4 years and im thinking the same as you..

Ooh Cat im sure you are excited but nervous.. Good luck

MissE hows things?

Katie, im thinking of starting to bake now 2 even tho im gonna get my ass in gear to get the weight off.

As for me i camr home yesterday after spending 2 lovely days with the twins and my sis really broke my heart leaving them cried all the way into the airport.. So sad :-(.. But they will be home in october..

Sorry i havent had a chance to read thru the other posts will be back on tonite.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls... Sitting in Grove medical centre waiting and I think one of u lovely ladies is across from me. Oh and just got my first sighting of who I assume is dr dreamy!


----------



## Jillyhen

Cat

Im def not up there!!

Good luck hun.. 

Do we no longer go to the rfc for appts?

Jillyhen x


----------



## babydreams282

Cat

Me neither....lol

Oh congrats on getting the appt, hope its good news.  Keep us posted.

Its so not fair all you ladies always talk about this gorgeous one or dr mcdreamy as some of you like to call him and ive still to catch even a glimpse.  Thats it im going to stalk that place until i get a peak  

Jilly - hows things with you hun, im sure your missing the twins like mad.  October wont be long coming in  

MissE - looks like your giving everyone the baking bug, theres no chance of that happening to me, i wouldnt know where to start!

Hows all the other lovely ladies?


----------



## Katie789

Cat, it wasnt me either, but i hope it was good news?!?

I love lookin around the waiting room tryin to FF spot. Dh hates it as he thinks someone gonna plug me one of these days for looking at them strangely  

Will be on later for a proper catch up

Katie xx


----------



## snowfairy

Hi everyone,  

Just a quick post at minute, I haven't been on in a while and haven't had a chance to read posts so sorry no personals.
I just wanted to say that the clearblue fertility monitor sticks are on amazon at £10 if anybody is using them.  Some of the other clearblue products also seem to be half price.

Hope everyone is well,

Snowfairy


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Cat how did you get on?

Katie i did the exact same thing lol

Snowfairy how are you? Must get a look thanks.. Is that the whole kit?

Babyd broke my heart leaving wee dotes 

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls,

Jilly we only go to the RFC if you are in a cycle of treatment. Reviews are happening at the Grove Wellbeing Clinic now. 

Well.... The clinical review board refused to give us another cycle on the NHS saying that there was no evidence that if they had changed my dose of Gonal F that there would have been a different outcome. Am going to appeal it on funding grounds. If I had been paying privately I would have been given a refund of some of my money. My point is that the health board agreed funding for a cycle for me... I didnt even get to EC... so I want the rest of my funding. What do u girls think? Is that a fair point?

Is there anyone out there who understands NHS funding and could help me with a few questions I have or know anything about appeals etc? Please help! 

Also Dr W scanned me because I said I was in so much pain and had not had a period since I ended the drugs 8 weeks ago. She said a period was imminent and said she wasnt surprised I was in pain... my womb is huge and not only has a lining..... there was no gap! Its all lining! I am in for a horrendous period apparently. She also shook her head and said she cant understand my response to the drugs.. she said my ovaries look perfect for IVF!  She gave me provera for 5 days to help the bleed along. 

Had to go to work straight after my appointment so had to turn off all emotions because I was on a 24 hr shift. Am not long home and I think it might all hit me very soon. 

I have left it that I will contact her when I want to be reactivated on private list ad she reckons it will be 3 mths before I start tx from then. Am going to launch my appeal... lose 3 stone... save like mad and try try try for a natural miracle...


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Oh and apparently there is a piece on tonights BBC news about a couple launching an appeal about the fact we only get one cycle on the NHS in NI. Will be worth a watch!


----------



## Katie789

Evening everyone,

Cat, ive posted on the other thread about your funding question, but again, Im annoyed for you. I hope next time around things go a lot better. are you going to stay with RFC for next tx after your experience if you def have to pay??

I saw the piece on the news. DH didnt want to listen to it as it was introduced by saying women in NI are more likey to end their relationships due to infertility than anywhere else in UK. Is that possibly linked to the fact that we only get one go??

Everyones very quiet on this wee thread. I hope that means we are all very busy enjoying ourselves  

Katie xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi Girls
Hello to all the lovely girls on here.  I think that I know most of you from the other thread.  Mind if I join in.  I have been on the other thread and only found out about this one cause the other girls were chatting about it?
I am due for my review next week so I have a 100 and 1 things to ask.  I just want to get started again ASAP, although DH feels like I need a bit of time but the way the system in the rfc works next tx could be 3/4 months away, so I feel like its better to be in the system than out?
Pat
xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Sorry i went awol for a few days, have been really busy. 

Pat welcome to the limbo thread, i am sure you want to get started again but DH is right in a way that it does take time to get yourself healed after what you have been through. Hope your review goes well and they give you some answers.   

Cat huni i am so sorry the board refused to give you another go, they are just horrible and have no understanding of what this process is like. I think you are a brave lady to put up a fight and i hope that you are successful.  

Katie how are you doing huni? Hows the hand now?  

Jilly i'm sure it was so hard when your sis and the girls left. They are wee dotes.  

Snowfairy hi huni, how are you?   I buy my CB fertility sticks off ebay too, they are much cheaper. I bought my monitor on ebay for £50, they are £90-100 in boots.

Tessy any sign of that af so you can get started?  

Babyd hope you are well huni.  Looks like i am starting a trend with baking. It is really therapeutic though.

A big hi to anyone i've missed.

Well i got another positive on my CB fertility monitor this morning so will be busy for the next day or so.   
Was out on wednesday night for dinner with the ones from work, we just went to Benedicts. Then we were given free tickets to the Dolly Parton concert last night. She was amazing!!!! I was singing my heart out in my pink cowboy hat. Thank god its friday though cos i'm wrecked.
Got a letter from origin, have to go for AMH and for DH to have another SA on 4th oct. So excited now, it wont be long coming round.  

Chat later lovelies.

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

MissE thats excellent news about origin.  A friend of mine was at dolly parton last night and she had a blast said she was brilliant!!!


----------



## Katie789

hey everyone,

Patbaz, welcome to the thread, even though its pants youve had to join  

Emma, glad you had a good time at Dolly. How lucky of you to get free tickets!!

Things are pretty quiet around here at the moment. I just nipped on as Im looking for a nice carrot cake recipe so can get the ingredients when shopping  

Hope you all have a good weekend, will be on again at some point.

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

How are we all?

Up early to make sandwiches for the rugby club and to watch the ireland match..

I received a letter this morning from the rfc asking us if we want to suspend our names on the list for 6 months, change or status to active which could mean us getting started again soon but if we remain active and decline our offer we will be sent to the bottom of the list... Totally confusing as i was told i had to lose the weight and then contact Dr McManus when i was a skiny minnie!!

Patbaz welcome to the limbetweeners x

MissE so jealous that you got to see Dolly, we where hoping to stay in Benedicts at the end of the month but gonna leave it till nov.. I actually had a posivtive on my cb this month which i havent had in 2 months so im the same as you    

Do you think that article will be on iplayer? Be interested in hearing it..

Has anyone anything nice planned for the weekend?

Jillyhen x

Enuf of me...


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls,

Have a quick question. Dr W gave me provera to take for 5 days on Wed and told me AF would arrive a few days after I stopped taking it. AF arrived after 2 days of taking the drugs ( horrendous by the way) Should I take my last two tablets or can  I stop them now?


----------



## patbaz

Hi Cat 
Sorry I am only posting this now but i would take the other tsblets just in case 

ladies I need some advice:  I have my review this thursday and was wondering if you had any suggestion regarding questions I should ask the prof??  Any advice would be gratefully accepted.

Hope everyone is well and had a lovely weekend.  I for one am dreading the monday morning blues   , but I have to make some more money to pay for tx   

Pat
xxx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanks Pat.... I stopped the tablets after consulting Dr Google and AF is still here with a venegance! Really really not good!


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girlies

Cat - Thats unreal about the board refusing to fund you another go, im gobsmacked to read that today.  Its so unfair that you werent given another go or at least part funded, id fight it all the way.  Sorry your having a bad AF at the minute.  Hope you feel better soon.

Patbaz - welcome to the new thread!  Not sure about what questions you could ask but it'll be interesting for me to see what questions to ask that will be useful for my review, when it ever comes around.

Jilly - I watched the Ireland game from the hotel room on Sat, while i was getting ready for the wedding and me and DH spent the time screaming and shouting  , was a really good game though! GO IRELAND!!  Oh and i got the exact same letter when i got home yesterday, said my name was suspeded from the private list and did i want to reactive, stay suspended or removed.

Katie - ummm Carrot Cake - love it  

MissE - 4th October wont be long coming in, you'll be started again before you know it.

AFM - so tired today, wedding was great on Saturday and had a ball all weekend in Scotland, suffering for it now though.  I feel i need to detox... i have 8 days before i head off to Egypt, sure that should be enough detoxing...  

Hi to Snowfairy, IrishD, Tessy, hopewishpray, lollie, msscott and anyone else ive missed - hope your all well


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

I got the same letter as well girls. I also got the private price list for tx and the name of the person to write to re: my treatment from Dr W. She is totally amazing and has emailed me several times over past week and is totally behind my appeal. She had written a really lovely letter to me that she had posted when she couldnt get a hold of me last Tues and didnt know I had rang back and got the cancelled review appointment. It really makes such a difference to have such a supportive consultant!. 

Sorry for no personals... just hopped on for a quick read and now I need to go to bed. I feel like someone is kicking me between my legs!.... Ouch! lol

Hope u are all well xx


----------



## patbaz

ladies I know i am neing a pain but has nobody got any questions they wished they had asked at their review??  I really want to go in prepared this time!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Patb

I had all the questions in my head but when it came to the day i didnt know what to say.. We where told that everything had gone perfect and there was nothing i cud do..

We got a tel call from a social worker today hopefully startin our 2 day adoption course on the 26th Oct..

Jillyhen x


----------



## patbaz

Jilly good luck with adoption meeting hope it goes well for you xx

AFM got a call from RFC cancelling our review appointment as prof has had a family emergency. I am gutted we prob won't see anyone now until nov/ dec time. I so wanted to get started ASAP . On the bright side though I have lost 9 1/2 lb in the last 2 weeks so it will give me time to loose more weight. 

Hope everyone is doing well

Pat
xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Pat,

Ah thats a shame.. We didnt have our review for almost 4 months afterwards and its been 6 months since our ivf and to be honest it has taken that to get over my bfn emotionally and physically..  We have agreed to suspend the next ivf for another 6 months to save up and for me to be a skinny minny.. 

Omg thats a lot of weight to lose in a short time.. Look after your self hun 

Jillyhen x


----------



## patbaz

Doing slimming world and using the treadmill which used to be our coat hanger . Weight coming off easy enough but eating loads of fruit and veg so feel full all the time but I do miss my crisps 

I was devastated after mc but to move on I feel like I need to be doing something. Talked with dh about trying origin for a fresh cycle if we can get the cash together!!  I feel like we are just always waiting and that life is passin us by!


----------



## Jillyhen

Lol that what would happen in our house..

Im gonna go back to slimming world in a couple of weeks after payday..

Im sure it was very hard, i still keep thinking what if our ivf worked.. Somedays its gets me down and other days im fine thats why we decided to try adoption as we could give another child a loving home and still try..

Jillyhen x


----------



## patbaz

jilly pet its not easy is it but we have to believe and take it one day at a time.

dont know if i could do adoption.  Its a long hard road but I know that when you get a child it is so worth it as i have friends who adopted and then fell pregnant naturally after adoption was finalised.  They couldnt believe it.  They now have two beautiful children so its worth a try huni.  DH says he would find it hard to adopt, but I think that i want a child more than he does


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all? 

Pat sorry your review was postponed. Yiou are right huni, we spend so much time waiting and that is such a difficult thing to do.    Wow  on the weight loss huni, sounds like you are working hard at it.

Jilly great news on getting started with the adoption process. It is a long had road huni but will be worth it in the end when you bring your child home.   Hope the course goes well. It is something i would definitely consider in the future if tx doesnt work.

A big hi to all the other ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls

MissE how are you?

We made the decision as my hubby is adopted. We are still ttc ourselves and have put the ivf off for another 6 months.. So mayeb some day we will have our own child. We will see how things go

SOme men arent fussed on adoption as they see it as bringing up someone elses child..

Jillyhen


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hi girlies 

can i jump on this thread?
i know lots of you already from the cycle thread..

how is everyone? x


----------



## patbaz

welcome Danni this htread ahs some lovely ladies on it


----------



## Jillyhen

Welcome dannii

Its the usual suspects on here 

Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

Jilly can you keep your name on the tx list and go down the adoption route? The girl from adoption UK who was at the meeting in craigavon the other week said the boards will not allow you to continue on the adoption route if your name is on a list for tx  . They apparently contact your doc and the clinics you have attended to be sure you are finished with tx. She said they will let you do the training days but you cannot continue further until you have finished with tx. Just would be interesting to know, it is such a long process and if you can do it while still considering tx it would be worth looking into it.   

Danni welcome to the thread huni?   You know most of us on here and anyone you dont know you soon will.   How are you getting on?

Pat how are you doing lovely?  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies. Where are you all, its been a bit quiet on here the last day or so.   

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Hey Emma how are you doing huni??  I amok very annoyed that review was cancelled. Do you know if you can ask to go on fet waiting list without having your review?  Thought about phoning to see if we could be put on waiting list for now??


----------



## MissE

Hi Pat, dont think you can go on the list til you sign the forms again and they only do this when you have review with doc.    It is awful that your review has been put back, can they fit you in soon for review? I think when your appointment had to be cancelled due to unforseen circumstances they should make you a priority.   

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, how you all doing?  I'm so sorry that I haven't been on in ages   

Truth is, I've been having the odd wee nosy to see what's happening but I just haven't posted - I'm totally up to my eyes with work and am wrecked!

It's good to see that you're all doing well though   

Pat, that's a pain about your review being cancelled, hopefully it won't be too long till you get another one - the RFC seem to be on the ball with review apps recently, we had ours quite soon after last FET so hopefully you won't have to wait too long.

Misse, I read that Origin had been in touch with you - have you heard anything else from them?  I'm sure you can't wait ti get started!

Jilly, hope all goes well with the adoption route.  I really applaud you for it - I really don't think it's for me but you never know what could happen.

Welcome Danni, I remember you from the other thread X

Babyd, so jealous that you're going to Egypt!  You lucky duck!  Enjoy yourselves hun - you deserve it   

Cat, I also got the letter about our status on the private list - we're suspended as we've been having FETs and as we'll be having our next one soon I don't know how to reply to the letter!  I hope that your appeal workd out hun X

Katie, how's you?  Hope the teeth and hand are better!

Nothing much happening with me girls, just waiting on af arriving so that we can get the ball rolling again with FET - she should be here by next week - here's hoping, but she's a contrary aul witch so God only knows when she comes  

I promise that I'll post more often!


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone, how are we all. Not been on in a few days as things have been soooo busy with work Im not even able to get on my phone for a wee nosey at lunchtimes, then when I get home am ready for my nest! Tessy, it seems you are the same. My teeth are much better, im back on the sweets. Have to go to see surgeon tomorrow about my thumb. am keaking myself, but hopefully I'll just be told the lump will dissolve or disappear by itself. 

Pat, thats wick your review was cancelled, I hope everything okay with the prof, and he gets back to you soon. As for questions to prepare for your review, theres a really good list I think on the negative cycle board. although, i have been to three reviews now and be prepared, they will prob just tell you they dont know why it didnt work, to try again and hopefully it will happen next time. that seems to be the standard response. Well dome on your weightloss, mind those gratings, youll be falling down them soon  

Jilly, thats great news about the adoption, although I think what Emmas saying is right. i havent worked with social services for a good few years now, but it def used to be policy that you couldnt proceed with the assessment if you had not finished all tx. I know it sounds bit final but i suppose they really just have to be certain that youll be concentrating on the adopted child/children. its good that you can get it started so you can be really sure its for you and DH. My DH says he only thinks he could do it if the child was really young - like that would ever happen with our luck!

Emma, not long til you go to Origin. Once youve had the tests itll be really quick. I think from tests to starting was four weeks  

Welcome Danni, how have you been?

Babyd - have you your case packed yet? im only wee, you could pack me. Honestly you wouldnt know I was there  

Cat, has the AF died down yet?

AFM, actually really enjoying not being involved in tx at the moment. so good to be able to say yes to nights out, and Ill def be having a few cocktails this weekend for my birthday. Woohoo!!

Katie xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi tessy I hope AF turns up for you soon so you can get started again x

MissE. They told me that I would get the next available appointment whenever that will be . Just want to go again. We have 1 more go at fet and then will be going for another icsi. Fingers crossed that we won't need that though 

Katie no danger of me slipping down any drains anytime soon still have a long way to go with weight loss still have about 3 stone to loose. Poor you though with your thumb. Good luck with surgeon huni xx


----------



## Katie789

Patbaz - you keep losing 9.5lbs in two weeks and youll be there in no time. 

Katie


----------



## patbaz

Katie lol. I am giving it a good go but I am dreaming about crisps and cakes . Going out for dinner with friends on Friday so diet will go out the window then . You can't be good all the time x


----------



## MissE

Pat i know you are very keen to start again, the wait is the hardest part. I really hope your snowbabies bring you that bfp so you dont need another fresh cycle.    Fingers crossed you wont have to wait too long to get a review.   Good luck with the weight loss, you have done fab so far.   

Katie good luck with the surgeon, hopefully it isnt anything too serious huni.    thanks for letting me know how long it usually takes, i am just glad that we have got an appointment. Can you tell me, do we pay for tx at this appointment or just pay for the initial consultation and then pay for tx later? Sorry for all the questions, just not sure what way it works.  

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

emma,

We paid for initial consultation at start, then the rest of it when we confirmed we were going ahead. Think it was the day we collected drugs. 

Patbaz, what I do when out with friends is team up with someone to share a starter and dessert with. I eat my main myself. That way I get to enjoy all three courses but really only have two.  

Katie


----------



## MissE

Thanks Katie, that helps.   Like the way you think re: dinner courses. At least then you get to sample them all without feeling so bad.   Depends on the mood i'm in, sometimes i'll have dinner and dessert but then the odd time i go all out, especially when they have banoffee pie.  

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

We are a busy thread tonite..

I did say that we had a failed ivf but will ask her again if and when she contacts us..

Katie good luck for tomorrow..

Pat you would be suspended until you have your review, well that was the case for us anyway..

Babyd when do you go on your jollies?

Katie you are very good i go for all 3 im so a gorb

Tessy hows things hun?

Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE

Jilly hope you hear from them soon and fingers crossed things progress well for you. Is it be local adoption you and your hubby are keen on or are you interested in overseas adoption too? That girl from adoption uk says you can contact them for advice about the process through any stage. They have an office in belfast and they have a website too.   That group meeting the other week was great, really informative.

Babyd you lucky duck. I bet you can twait to go away on holiday.  

AFM I had to go yesterday to get bloods done to check my rubella status, didnt realise it changed. Thought once you got your rubella jab that was it.   Origin have asked me to get a few results sorted to bring to my first appointment.

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning ladies

MissE - how you feeling about starting with Origin. Will you keep me posted on how you get on with them.  Me and DH are serioulsy considering using them next time instead of RFC, it will be interesting to know what their like.

Jilly - good luck with the adoption process.  I was told the same as the other girls about having to be totally finished with IVF before they will consider you.  I was actually told you had to be free from any tx for 12 months before you can apply but not sure if thats true or not.  Im away next wednesday - Woo Hoo!  

Katie - i started my packing last night, my suitcase is packed and half the stuff arent even in it yet although im sure we could squeeze you in  

Patbaz - well done on the weight loss thats loads.  I weighed myself at the gym on Tuesday night and ive lost 6lbs, i was a little disappointed though as ive been at the gym 5 times a week since i booked my holiday, but sure its better than nothing.  I'll probably put on about 2 stone while im away all the eating and drinking i'll be doing  

Cat - how you feeling huni?

Tessy - hopefully that AF will arrive on time next week and wont be long after that you'll be started again.   this is your time.

Danni - welcome back, how are you?  

Hello to everyone else ive missed!


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hiyas 

thanks for the welcomes everyone... 

tessy are you excited to be starting again? 

babyd you lucky duck, take me too 

Patbaz im sorry that you've had such a hard time recently... well done on the weight loss hun 

Misse i hope that your cycle with origin is the one for you 

cat im sorry that you've had such a hard time also 

jillyhen good luck with the adoption route hun 

katie i hope your finger is ok hun x

sorry if i've missed anyone

afm- im fine girls, off to buy new jammies for the hosp and maybe some new boots  i deserve a treat x


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls,

How are u all today?

Welcome back Dannii... how are u? Hope all goes well with your surgery. However I don't think they will let you wear ur new boots into the operating theatre! 

Jilly I think the girls are right about having to have come to the decision to end tx before you can complete the adoption process. I am a social worker, however I dont work in family placement. I did foster for a while and I had to make it very clear that we wouldn't be having any treatment during the time we had the child. 

Patbaz well done on losing the weight! It's not easy. I am doing slimming world. I can't remember... is that what you are doing also? I had a few weeks of standing still and put 3 1/2 llb on over tx but am back on focus and lost 1lb on Mon. 

Babyd... am very jealous! Hope u have a blast... you deserve it after everything you have been through x

MissE Good luck with origin. Am praying this is your time honey x

Sorry to anyone I have missed out. Hope u are all well. 

AFM.... the dreaded witch has gone! Had a horrendous but only 5 day AF after taking two provera tablets. Feel much more like myself and the very swollen tummy has gone. I now just look fat rather than 15 months pregnant. Still have some rumblings going on but am back to normal me thinks! Time to try naturally for a while me thinks!


----------



## patbaz

cat you have had a tough time of late.  It will do you good to relax a little before starting next tx.  I am at slimming world and I am doing the red days which I find easy as i am a real carnivore lol.  We can be weight loss buddies


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Sounds good Patbaz.... I am doing the extra easy plan as I like all my food! lol I like the idea of us being weight loss buddies x


----------



## patbaz

Cat I have found that i loose less weight on the extra easy plan than on the red plan so I am gonna stick with that.  was supposed to be going out with friends tonight but had to cancel as dh is sick.  He never gets sick but when he does he gets really sick   SO a night in in the sofa looking after him I think 

Is anyone doing anything nice this weekend?


----------



## Katie789

Patbaz, hope dh is feeling better. 

Hope you are all doing something nice this weekend. Im drinking and eating lots to celebrate my 21st (anniversary of my 11th birthday)  

Catch up when dyin with hangover tomorrow 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are you all?

Hope you have been having a lovely weekend.. i had a weekend of sitting in and it was bliss as we are out the next 2.. Plus i wanted to get up and watch the ireland match..

Patb, hows your hubby? my hubby is the worst patient when he is ill..

Katie hope you had a good nite..

Babyd how are you hun? When are you away on your alcoholimedays..Im sure you cant wait..

I think i would like one more try at ivf first but will speak to the social worker 1st.. We have 6 months to decide as we suspended our names till then.. I dont think i could go thru it again just yet anyway..

Well done ladies on the weight loss i was doin brill at the start of the week and then its gone pear shaped after that  but im hiting the gym tomorrow nite again and hopefully getting back to zumba on a wed nite..

MissE where are you hiding mrs?

Sorry if i have missed anyone.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Tessykins

Hi Girls, how are you all?  

Katie, how's the head this morn?  I'm being very smug as I've had an alcohol free weekend     I'm sure I'll pull up for it next weekend though!

This thread has gone quite quiet again.  Girls, I hope I can be your weight loss buddy too - I'm also doing extra easy at SW, have done well so far but think I'm starting to lose the drive - I'm having a food splurge weekend - out for breakfast yday morn, dinner last nite and then cinema where I ODed on popcorn!  Cooking dinner and dessert tonight for the outlaws so I think I might take a holiday from SW this week!  I think you need a wee break from it though.  

I'm still waiting on this friggin af showing herself so that I can get started again - not looking forward to sniffing again but it has to be done.

I hope you're all well and enjoying your weekends.  I'm away to Tesco now to get the food to feed all theses people tonight!

Take care XXX


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Jilly i'm here missus.   Have just had so much on the past few days and this week is gonna be crazy cos i have a retirement party to cater for in work, think there will be about 40 people so will be baking for ireland. One of our docs is retiring so i've been asked to do all the buns as well as a cake. Made a bicycle and a cyclist out of icing to decorate the cake.   would love to try zumba, think it would be good craic.

Tessy hope dinner goes well tonight. Enjoy a few days off SW, you need it every now and again.  

Katie did you have a good night. Hope your head doesnt hurt too much today.  

Babyd not long now huni, i'm sure you are really excited about your holidays. I'll let you know how i get on with origin.  

pat how are you huni, good luck with the weight loss.  

Cat glad to hear af has gone and you are feeling better. Good luck with the weight loss sweetie.  

Dannii how are you huni? Did you get some new things the other day?  

A big hi to anyone i've missed. Must go and feed the pup, he is just getting the leftover spuds and veg from our tea. He is a wee bin!!!!  

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies, have watched so much tv today that looking at the computer screen is making me feel sick. Scrolling the screen down to read messages is almost making me heave. Bloody wine is to blame, have been green all day  

Better feel alright tomorrow as im hitting the shops. Will be back tomorrow girls........

Katie xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hiyas 

just a quick post from me..

i got a call from the royal asking me if i wanted to come in tomorrow morning for my surgery as they had a cancellation... i said yes so now im running around trying to get everything sorted 

im nervous and scared to death


----------



## Katie789

Good luck danni. This is prob best way as dont have long to think about it xx

Katie


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

good luck Dannii x


----------



## Jillyhen

Omg Dannii

Gud luck hun at least you have less time to worry about it.

Jillyhen x


----------



## patbaz

Dannii huni good luck for tomorrow huni. It will be a relied to have it done I  am sure

Hello to everyone else. Had the dreaded weigh in this evening and I have another 3lb off 
Am glad it is going the right way . By the time the RFC get round to seeing me I will be a skinny minny ( not!!)


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

Dannii good luck for the surgery tomorrow, it is probably the best way cos you dont have time to think about it.   

Pat posted on the other thread but again well done you on the weight loss. you are doing great.  

Katie how are you doing?  

Cat how are you sweetie?  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

I have to take my car for MOT tomorrow, really hope it passes. Was out this evening washing it like a madwoman.  

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

MissE good luck with mot. My car went through in July for first time. Nightmare cost me around £1000 to get it passed . It passed with flying colours though


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Danni - good luck with your surgery today, hope all goes well.

Patbaz - again congrats on the weight loss, there'll be nothing left of ya at this rate  

MissE - hopefully your wee motor passes its MOT today

Jilly - how are you?

Katie - hows the hand now?

Tessy - hopefully the witch shows herself soon, you can get the ball rolling again!

Cat - hows things with you?

Its my last day today, off on my holibops tomorrow and i seriously cannot wait.  Im in need of some sunshine .  I wont be online but i'll catch up with you all in two weeks.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all?

Babyd are you all packed and ready for your hol? Lucky duck soo jealous

My car had its 1st mot in March but im so lucky as ive inside information  ( my hubby works in the mot centre) the car had very little work done it and he knew where they would look

MissE did it pass?

That time of the month again cramps have started and so far no sign.. They have been so painful and heavy since the ivf.. Has anyone elses been like this?

Im away to get some lunch stomach thinks my throat is cut..

Be on again later


Hello to all the other lovely ladies
Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Yes Jilly all packed and ready to rock.

Ive had two horrendous AFs since my failed cycle, not so much heavy just really really painful, dont know whats thats all about.  This month i could barely stand up straight.  So glad i took it last week though and its over me now so i dont have to worry about it on holiday!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hope you have a lovely hol..

Mine have all been painful and really heavy since oue failed cycle in march/april.. I did say to Dr McManus when we had our review and she just said see how it went..


----------



## babydreams282

Jilly - it might be a good idea to get it checked out, just incase.  The prof told me he thinks i have Endo and thats why im in so much pain all the time.  There may be a reason your in pain.  Have you ever had a Laparoscopy done?


----------



## Jillyhen

Yeah i had one in 2002 and they thought then they could see something but when they went in it was nothing..

Should i contact my own gp or ring the rfc?

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

I would try both.  Why dont you e-mail your consultant explaining the situation telling her the pain is unbearable and can she do anything for you.  In the meantime go to your GP, he/she might refer you to have more investigations carried out.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Babyd enjoy your holibops, i'm sure you are really excited about the break.  

Jilly you lucky thing having someone in the know in the mot centres. It passed but have spent ages getting it sorted, had it serviced on thursday, a new tyre put on friday and then headlights aligned and underneath washed yesterday. Havent got the full bill yet, dreading it.   Definitely go speak to your GP about the pain huni. 

Patbaz how are you huni? What a nightmare about the cost for the mot.

Dannii hope the surgery went well today huni.  

Katie how are you sweetie?  

Tessy hope your af shows up very soon for you huni.  

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

MissE yippee for mot being passed

Jillyhen poor you with the pain definetly get in touch with your GP and consultant

Dannii how are you huni xx

hello to everyone else

AFM I am off this afternoon to Dublin for a few days with work (dreading it) so have a lovely week everyone


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hey girls

everything went as well as it could have, still in hosp hoping to get home tomorrow x


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone, how are you all? Not been on in a few days as work is mental, homes mental and im going mental also as its never ending at the moment!!

Danni, glad it went well and its behind you. Next step snowbabies!!!

Babyd, you are prob downing cocktails in the hotel bar all lovely and sunkissed. Lucky brute x

Jilly, did you get in touch with dr? 

Emma, im fine thank you. Just so busy at the moment x

Patbaz, how are you pet?

Cat hows things with you. Hows the appeal going?

Am posting from phone so hope havent left anyone out,

Katie xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, how you all?

Danni, glad it went well for you, hope hosp is ok and you get home tomorrow X

Hi Katie, how's you?

Babyd - I'm sooooo jel!  As those on TOWIE say      

Pat, hope you're enjoying Dublin - I love going there for a wee hol - plenty of Guinness and sightseeing!

Misse, any word from Origin yet?

Jilly, did you get in touch with the rfc or your gp?  You should get it checked out hun.

Hello to everyone else I've missed   

Well, af arrived today girls so will post letter and cheque (grrrrrrr) to RFC tomorrow for our next FET - I'd say we'll be having the transfer mid- late Nov.  Hopefully we'll be getting the best Christmas pressie ever     

Going to bed now with a hot water bottle for these flippin cramps


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Danni glad to hear the surgery went well, just take it easy for a while huni.   

Tessy woohoo on af arriving, hoping you get the best xmas pressie ever.      

Katie glad you are ok huni.  

Pat hope you have a good few days in dublin.  

Jilly did you see your GP about the pain, i hope they can sort you out huni.  

I am just finished baking for the retirement party tomorrow. Have been at it from 3 this afternoon, havent even had my dinner or a cuppa yet.   I'm wrecked.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Just a quick jump on..

Still no sign of af in now 4 days late did a cb lest last nite which was negative :-(.. Im at my wits end still having cramps but no sign of anything. Rfc advised me to ring my gp which i cant get a hold of either.. Ive never been late except for last months which was 2 days..

Sorry its all about me will be on later to read everyone's posts.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Katie789

jilly, we are in the same club. I'm over a week late. Have had cramps and sore teeth for a week, which are normally part of my AF, but no bleeding. Have also tested, but surprise surprise its a negative. Must be something in the water........

Also i laughed hard yesterday, and the pain in both my ovaries was shocking!!

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

I think its on its way i have really awful cramps tonite and so warm.. Supp to be for the docs tomorrow but dont think i can get away in time.. Will see what they have next week need to know what is goin on down there..

Aw Katie i did the test wishing it be positive but was 2 scared to look..

I have never heard of sore teeth during af must be you grinding..

Sor girls im only on for a quick lurk will be on again tomoro nite gonna go to bed..

Jillyhen x


----------



## Katie789

Jilly, i always get sensitive teeth just at the front before and at start of af. I just assumed it was a hormonal thing

Hope you all havea nice weekend planned,

Katie xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls

Sorry I have been AWOL for a while. Work is mental beyond belief... all I seem to do these days is work and sleep which is playing total havoc with my trying naturally plans! I also have pains in my ovaries at the mo and some cramping but I am mid cycle so I think I am ovulating! Yay! My poor hubby is at work and won't be back home until about 3am but we have planned that he will wake me up so we can   

I havent heard anything more about my appeal... knowing the RFC it will take ages. Am just focusing on losing all the weight now. I had 4llb off on Monday so that is 1st 5.5llb so far. 

Jilly and Katie I hope the dreaded witch shows up soon and the pain eases up. Its not surprising we are having all these symptoms when u think of what we have put our poor bodies through

Dannii how are u? Glad to hear your surgery went well. Hope u are on the mend and doing lots of relaxing

Babyd hope u are having a blast

Sorry for no other personals... I cant remember what I have just read I am so tired. Hope u are all well xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies..

Hope you are alll well..

The    arrived in full flow yesterday in so much pain so goin to see the doc tues am.. Have been feeling so crap this week said to hubby that i would like to try another course ivf kinda tempted to ring origin again .. I was determind not to try another course for 6 months but i dint think i can wait..Goin to enquire about iui.. Worth a try..

Enuf about me....

Dannii how are you feeling hun?

babyd hope you are having a blast..

Katie did your af arrive?

MissE hows things?

Has anyone anything nice planned for the weekend?

Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Jilly sorry to hear you are suffering sweetie, i'm in the same boat. Af arrived today, have been in agony for a few days now and am vomiting too cos the pain is so severe. Get into your jammies huni and get a hot water bottle and just relax.    Good luck with the docs appointment.

Katie hope you are ok huni.  

Dannii how are you doing huni? Hope you are taking things easy after the surgery.   

Babyd i bet you are having a lovely time, relax and enjoy.   

Cat well done on the weight loss huni.    RFC are a nightmare, i hope they come back to you soon with good news. Maybe you won need it sweetie, praying for a wee natural miracle for you.        

Tessy how are you huni? Wont be long now missus til you get going again.  

Pat hope dublin is going well for you huni.  

A big hi to anyone i've missed.

Not doing anything exciting this weekend, really tired after all the baking for the party the other day and i'm feeling rotten so just gonna relax. Has anyone anything exciting planned?

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all well. Not on here so much at the mo as trying to have as much of a break from all things infertility as much as possible, but just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow emma,

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Katie thanks huni. Hope you are doing some nice things during your break from all things IF.  

I am so tired, was nearly falling asleep in work today but still suffering the effects of the wicked witch.  

Emma xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hi girls 

just wanted to wish misse good luck for her appt today x

hope everyone is well x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

We are very quiet this week so far?

Good luck MissE

Danni, Katie how are you?

Not much craic with me ive emailled Dr McManus to see if we are candidates to try iui im still in the notion of having a another cycle and have rang origin to see when we can have a consultation.. Was supp to be seeing my dr this morning but had to cancel goi fri instead af is still being a witch and even tho it should be getting easier the pains are still there.


----------



## Tessykins

Evening girls, sorry that I haven't been on in ages  

Jilly, hope you get things sorted with af soon and the pain goes, it's just horrible.  That would be good if you could have iui - have you had it before?

Misse, I read on the other thread that you got on well in Origin today - I hope that the prof returns soon and you get the show on the road.  We could even be cycle buddies again  

Cat, hope you get some good news from RFC soon

Hi Katie, Danni, Pat, Baby d and anyone else looking in.

There's not much happening with me girls, just waiting to hear from RFC about our pre-treatment appointment and collecting the meds.  My day 21 won't be till the middle of Oct and I expect to start spraying then, this means that FET won't be till mid/ end Nov - wish I could fast forward time!  

I want to shift another few pounds in the meantime and get myself in the best condition.

On another note, have any of you been watching the Xfactor or strictly?  My Sat nights are now sorted up till Christmas   Sad, I know


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Tessy hope you hear from RFC soon about your pre-tx visit. Once you start huni the time will fly by.   Yes huni i got on ok today, hopefully we will get things started again soon, would be lovely to be cycle buddies again.   Did laugh at hubby getting instructions on what to do when he went to give his sample.   

Jilly i hope you get something sorted soon huni.   Sorry to hear you are still having problems with af huni  , i know the feeling. Have been so ill, puked for 2 days and the pains are excrutiating. Hope we both feel better soon, sending you big hugs.

Dannii thanks huni. How are you feeling after your surgery sweetie? Hope you are taking it easy.  

Cat hope you are ok huni.  

Katie how are you doing lovely?  

Pat how was your few days away in dublin?  

Babyd hope you are enjoying your holibops.  

Emma xx


----------



## Jepa

Hey lovely ladies,

I've come back in after a loooong break...  Sorry about the absence!  I've also shortened my name from Jepalouie down to Jepa just for the heck of it! 

I'm feeling a bit sheepish and a bit of a poser actually but I've just been soooo darn flat out (woah!) with work and wedding preparations and various assorted crises that I completely dropped off the forum for a while.  But I'm missing it and have been thinking of you all (which helps even when not in direct contact) and so I've come back!

AF made her unwelcome appearance again today, 2 days early which I guess at least shortens the wait and the hope and brings the next try around sooner?  Knew she was coming as I was feeling like my body was a drudge-filled lump being dragged through a swamp with my head following several metres behind...

I've been having acupuncture and herbal medicine which is great fun if nothing else, cos my wonderful lady I see gives me wacky remedies like an 'ear seed' (literally a seed which you sticky tape to your ear!) and various concoctions to eat and drink wavering from delectable to the 'say what?!?!' end of the taste spectrum.  So, whilst not yet up the duff, I am well entertained!

The wedding plans are progressing well and it is much fun pulling it all together.  It feels like very positive distraction from all this baby making disappointment, and means me and lovely fiancé are doing what we can to build a family with what we do have - ie each other.

I've had a good long read through the thread and so have caught up with where everyone's at and who is new, etc.  Jeez, it is not an easy path of it, is it? Reading through en masse, it feels pretty relentless, but its uplifting to see everyone trooping on and keeping positive and supportive, and also seeing the good stuff happening in folks' lives too.  I'm not going to send individual messages cos I've been out for so long and don't wanna be disingenuous but am wishing you all all the best for everything be it trial and tribulation, or fun and games!

I had some more pg news on the weekend and this time it was actually amazing to hear as the friend in question has had her own struggles - she thought she could not get pregnant though has been trying for years and years, so she is (was!) in our boat.  It's amazing how different it feels getting this news than the 'whoops-I-bent-over-and-now-I'm-away' variety...  I am really relieved and happy for her and it gives me hope!  Here's hoping that soon we'll be the one's expecting,  however we may get there!

I'd best get back to work...  Hope you'll all accept me back in!

X


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

How are we all?

Dannii how are you feeling?

Jepa welcome back hun..

Thanks Tessy, goin to see the doc on fri evening im still having wee twinges even tho its almost finished.Havent had iui before.

MissE i havent heard from Dr McManus as yet..Im sure you cant wait to get started again.. Im really in the notion to get started again.

On the other hand we have the social worker coming to visit us on tues nite for out inital adoption visit.

Carly haw are the sprays goin? Any side affects yet..

Katie how are you ?

Jillyhen x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

ANother weekend upon us..

With the doc last nite and she has giving me medication to take when af is due apparantly it should help to ease pain and lighten it.. If no good i will be referred to gynae for a scan.. SHe is ? endo, would this not have been picked up during ivf..

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, im out again tonite for ladies nite and the rugby club so away to get hair done for a wee treat.

Should be back on later

Jillyhen x


----------



## Tessykins

Morning girls

Jilly, I hope that you get things sorted with af, I don't know if rfc should have picked up endo, I'd imagine that they would with all the scans you get during tx, but maybe they simply weren't looking for it.

Hope all you ladies are well.  Limbo land has been very quiet this last few weeks.

We have to go to rfc on Friday for pre-treatment and to collect meds and schedule for next FET.  I can't wait to get started again though I'm not looking forward to all the sniffing!   Again!!

DH is away with MIL today so I'm a free agent today!  Don't know whether to get dressed and go shopping or just lie around in pjs and have a wee relaxing day.  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Tessy what did you do with yourself yesterday?

Thats great news you are getting started again..

I must ring and cancel my appt with origin on the 18th, we are both off on the 28th as we are babysitting the twins so maybe get it rescheduled for that..


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey Jillyhen - sorry to hear you are in pain and are having trouble.  Endo cannot be diagnosed until they look inside you via laparoscopy. No scans etc will confirm it altho they may 'suspect' endo when they do scans/blood tests. It may be worth a shot to ask for an investigative laparoscopy as the pain you are having does not seem right.


Hope you get some answers hun


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Tessy did you enjoy your day to yourself yesterday? Good luck for friday,      this is your time.       

Jilly hope the meds help ease your af. As carly says the only way they can definitively diagnose endo is with a laparoscopy. They may suspect it based on your symptoms. Sorry you are suffering huni, it really is not nice.  

Carly how are you huni?  

Jepa welcome back huni. Sorry to hear af arrived but hopefully the acu and herbal remedies will help you get that long awaited bfp. Until then enjoy planning your wedding, it is such an exciting thing to do.  

A big hi to anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon Ladies

Im back!

How are you all?  Im not scanning back through all the messages (To Lazy...lol)

Jilly - how are you, anything strange or startling?

MissE - Did you have you appt with Origin?

Katie - hows the hand?

Cat - how you getting on with the appeal?

Tessy - well have you started again yet?

Dannii - how did the op go?

Patbaz - hows things?

I hope i havent missed anyone but if i have im sorry.  I have to catch up with you all.  

AFM - had an amazing time away, best holiday ever exactly what i needed.  Really do have the holiday blues though


----------



## Jillyhen

Welcome home

Babyd, im sure you had a blast.

All quiet with me have decided to have another try at ivf and are for origin on the 8th november. We had the sw round on tues nite chatting to us abou the adoption..

Hello everyone else haveing a quick lurke on.

Another weekend upon us

Jillyhen x


----------



## Tessykins

Jilly, am glad that you've decided the way forward, it won't be long till 8th Nov and then you can get started again.

This thread has been soooooooooo quiet.

We'd pretreatment app today so I'm home armed with a bag of drugs and have to start sniffing on Tuesday.  ET is on 22nd Nov   With otd on 6th Dec      That's if everything goes smoothly!  I'm soo nervous girls, we've 5 embies left and they will all be thawed - please God they survive and we get our wee miracle


----------



## patbaz

tessy I hope that this is to be your time huni  xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello girlies

tessy all the best for staring again.

Patb, babyd,Katie,MissE hope you are all well.

Sorry for the all about me post having a really crap day, I saw online last nite that they have refused our site so peeeved off what else is goin to go wrong!! Ist to go wrong was the ivf, now this what next? I burst into tears when i read it.

Not a happy Jillyhen x


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen just you rant away sweetie.  Things will turn a corner soon huni.  Try to keep your chin up xx


----------



## Jillyhen

They would need to Patb, and now we cant go on the adoption course because we want to try another cycle of ivf


----------



## babydreams282

Jillyhen - sending you big    i hope you get some good news soon, things really arent going your way at the minute but they do say everything happens for a reason - i hope your luck changes soon hun.


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Babyd

Hows you? Still no sign of your mri? 

Im well and truly    will things ever go to plan for us..

MissE im starting to get the baking bug, hubby loves 15's so have made them and tonite i made triple chocolate brownies.. Go me 

We are a very quiet lot at the min

Jillyhen x


----------



## patbaz

Hi Ladies
i hope that everyone is well. Jillyhen things will turn around for you just stay strong    

how is everyone else??  I have a nasty flu and am in a really wicked mood  
So while I was in the mood i decided to give the rfc a call and give them a piece of my mind   
I have still not recieved an appointment for my review which was cancelled in September and I am beyond upset at this stage so I phoned them.

I feel sorry for the poor girl who answered the phone because I was quite adamant that they would sort me an appointment immediately.  So long story short I now have an appointment with Dr McDreamy on the 25th of November.  All it took was a lot of stamping my feet and crying but at least now we can be put back on waiting list for FET again.    I just want to get started again. so I am all happy now.

I also lost another 3lbs at sw this week so I now have 16lb off and DH bought me a dress in debenhams to celebrate at the weekend (1 whole size smaller   ).  But when we got home the security tag was still on it and we had to go back to debenhams and get the tag taken off.  Thank god I had the receipt because the girl on the till just looked at me as if to say yeah right - sure you bought it here .  Anyway I now have a lovely dress to wear to my friends wedding in 4 weeks time.  The dress is a little neat but hopefully I will have a few more lb's off by then 

Well thats enough from me

Chat later

Pat
xx


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone

Babdydreams glad to hear you had a great time on holidays.  Pitty you had to come back to this weather.

Pat well done on dropping a dress size that's fab.

Good luck to everyone starting treatments - hope we get a run of positive results!  (Sorry no personals I will get used to all the names soon!)

I really am in limbo land at the moment.  Hoped to get started on clomid this week when AF showed up but have to go back to consultant on Monday so will be next AF before I get started.  

Well I am off to look at dresses online for my Christmas do. I know I am planning ahead but don't think I will have many more nights out before then! So sad.

xxxx
Boo


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, glad to see that this thread is starting to move again

Pat, good for you giving the RFC what for - they really don't hurry themselves and you'd think that a review appointment shouldn't take so long    And well done on continuing with the weight loss - go you!!  That wee dress will be gorge on you in a few weeks time.  I had half a pound on this week which is harldy surprising as was out for dinner on Friday night eating and drinking all round me   But that was my last blow out before new tx!

Jilly, I hope that things start looking up for you, you've had a crap time recently things are bound to start looking up. XX

Hi Boo, hope that time will fly for you till next af and you get started. X

Hello to all the other girlies, hope you're all well.  What about this freeeeezzzing weather.  I'm lying up here like a big plump with thick joggers, fur slipper boots and, as it was called on the label, a 'snuggle' top - the most warm fluffy top ever!  There'll not be much action in our house tonight as my new attire is defo a passion killer   

I started sniffing again on Tuesday girls and so far so good   Will be sniffing for about 5 weeks then having et on 22nd Nov - can't wait but am petrified.

Just watching out of the corner of my eye the tv programme on child beggars - bloody shocking!


----------



## MissE

Hello lovelies, how are you all doing?  

Tessy woohooo on getting started again, hope the spray doesnt give you too much bother. Praying tis is your time huni.          

Pat well done on the weight loss, you are doing fab. I bet your new dress is gorgeous and you'll look fab at the wedding.   Good for you giving rfc a piece of your mind, you have waited long enough. So glad they have a date sorted for you for review.

Boo hope the time flys by til you can get started.  

Jilly keep your chin up sweetie, it does get to you but some day hopefully all this heartache will be worth it.   

Babyd how are you doing huni? Did you have a fab time on your holibops?  

I had to go today and get my prolactin repeated. If it stays high i will need a referral to an endocrinologist for imaging of my pituitary. Keep your fingers crossed ladies that the levels have come down so i can get started again soon.

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Boo welcome to the thread huni. I hope things go to plan for you next month xx

MissE I hope prolactin levels go down ASAP xx

Tessy yipee for starting tx I am so jealous. I can't wait to get started again 

Hello to everyone else 

Pat
xx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Jilly - how you feeling now, any better hun?  Still no word on MRI scan or review - its mental how long we wait for things, god only know how long i'll wait for surgery to  

Patbaz - well done on the weight loss, thats fab.  Your dress will be gorgeous on you at the wedding.  Good on you for ringing and demanding an appointment, i think i may have to do the same!

Boo333 - Its awful feeling helpless in limbo land but it wont be long for you hun, hang in there!

Tessy - congrats on getting started again, hope you dont get any side affects and this goes smoothly - im   this is your time.

MissE - im good, had such a relaxing holiday but being back to this horrible weather is so depressing.  Im already planning my return holiday for next year...lol  Just wish my MRI appt and Review appt would happen soon, id like some answers.

Big hello to all the other lovely ladies, hope your all well!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Patb good on you for ringing and getting your appt..Fab news on the weight loss  go girl..

Babyd hows things?

Hang in the Boo

MissE hows life treating you?

All quiet with me, my sis and nieces are home on sunday for a week so that will keep my mind on things.. Hopefully things will start to look up soon i seem to get all the bad luck in my family.. 

Sorry for being so negative

Jillyhen x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Nearly the weekend. Has anyone anything nice planned?

I have heard the most fab news today and just had to share it.. A friend of mine has had 3 goes of ivf in the rfc sadly all negative but went to gcrm in Glasgow had 5 days blasto i texted her earlier as she was getting bloods done today to see if it worked and she has finally got her bfp.. So delighted for her..

Needless to say im in flippin tears.. Silly Jilly 

If im not on later, have a good weekend girls

Jillyhen x


----------



## patbaz

Jilly great to hear good news for a change 

I am heading to Donegal this weekend to visit my aunt who is now in the hospice. She doesn't have too long left now so I want to see her because it could be the last time

I hope that everyone else has a great weekend

Pat
xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Pat,

Im sure it will be very hard for you..   

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

Hi ladies

Hope everyone had a good weekend.  Quiet one for me takeaway and X factor.

Went to see consultant yesterday and they have now told me they don't want to give me clomid due to my endo history as would be risky.  There were a few tears when they told me.   Don't know if I am coming or going!  Its probably is for the best.  Af on day 10 now  and I was in major pain last night probably endo related.  I am feeling much better today and going for a walk soon.  Also just ordered ovualtion test of amazon.  Determined not to give up!!

Miss E - any results on your prolactin?  Mine was high at my first hormone tests away last year and they told me it was probably just stress!?

Pat hope you got to spend quality time with your aunt.

Jillyhen great news for your friend.  There is always hope.

Better go get my trainers on - speak soon


Boo


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Boo

What a head melt.. Did you ask to be referred to the rfc? CHin up

Clomid totally messed m head and i think it was responsible for my pcos, i never had pain like it.. My af has been horrendous since the ivf and my dr has given me tabs to take this month and if no better im being referred back to Causeway..

Patb, how was your weekend in Donegal?

misse, babyd, katie hope you are all well.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Boo333

Hi Jillyhen

I think your right clomid would make me even worse.  I am going to try naturally until Jan then try to get to RFC.  

Going for another walk tonight even though it's bloody freezing.  Hope a wee bit of exercise will help. Still having horrible brown discharge (sorry TMI!)  Two weeks since period started.  Probably just body getting back normal (I hope).

Boo


----------



## patbaz

Jilly & boo thanks for asking about my aunt. I spent some lovely time with her but she passed away on Tuesday and we are all devastated. We were very close and she was buried yesterday so gonna take it easy tonight. 

Dh and I are off to London for a few days tomorrow so hopefully it will take my mnd off everything. So I can't wait. Going to go and see Wicked in the westend. 

RFC have still not sent out an appointment for review despite telling me on the phone that I had an appointment on 25th of November :/(  I am so cross!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Patb

So sorry to hear about your aunt, thoughts and prayers with you and your family.  

Boo, how are you hun..

MissE,babyd,katie hope you are all well.

Havent been on since wednesday and it feels like a lifetime.

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

Hi lovely ladies

Pat - so sorry to hear about your aunt cancer is a terrible disease.  Your so lucky your hubby agreed to go to west end show, I would have no mission.  Wicked looks BRILL.  Enjoy.

Jillyhen glad to see you have appointment with origin soon won't be long now.  I love oriental too!

How's everyone else doing?

Some flippin idiot hit my car in tesco's car park and drove off so had police out today taking a statement.  I don't think they will be able to trace them.  This happened on Friday night so really put my stress levels through the roof .  

On the other hand DH and me went to see Lee Evans last night he was so funny  .  DH treated me to diner in Red Panda too. yum yum.

Also   on my clear blue ovulation test today so BMS started.  Here we go again.  

Can't believe its Sunday night already, back to work tomorrow.  Hope you all had good weekend.

Boo


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

This thread is very quiet.....

Boo - Lee Evans is class i seen him a few years back in the waterfront and laughed from start to finish. 

Jilly - how are you hun?  Whens your appt with origin, is it next week?  How are you feeling about it?

Patbaz - so sorry about your aunt, its devastating when your so close to someone.  Hope you and your DH have a lovely time away.

AFM - was away for the night on Saturday to the Canal Court, had a ball.  Died all day... came home to the wing mirror off my car smashed and broken off, im so fecking angry, we thugs!!!    But on a happier note i received my MRI Scan appointment - 9th Nov.  Hopefully i'll get my review appointment soon too.  Does anybody know if Prof McClure is still off?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey babyd

Where have you been hiding?

Wee buggers damaging your car..

Happy days you jave your appt through..

Yip up in origin next tues feeling kinda nervous. Kinda dreading them mentioining the weight thing again haven done 2 well :-(

My wee nieces are away again broke my heart saying goodbye on sat nite, they have got so big roll on the 25th till we go over..

Still no af as yet was due thur past.. Getting really peved off i was never late but another month of it being 4 days.. 

Boo our meal was so scrummy i felt a right gorb..

Must get back to work before the 2.00 patient arrives

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Jilly - just havent been posted i have been lurking but trying to kinda stay away from IF for a while until i have to think about it all again, if you know what i mean.  Hopefully it all be fine at your appt and you can get started again soon!

My AF has been the same sometimes late other time early - it would do your head in!


----------



## Jillyhen

Babyd

I only really log on at work when im waiting for  5.00.

AF still playing havoc having twinges right and left hand side but nothing showing had awful pains in my (.)(.) last sat where in absolut agony. I havent done a test since sat and as it was negative i dont really want to do another as i know the score.

Boo how are you?

Righteo girls home time

jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Review appointment in ladies for 21st November, have my MRI Scan tomorrow too so they should have the results then.  Looks like after the 21st i'll know where im heading - nervous and excited!!

Hope your all well!


----------



## patbaz

Hey babyd that's great news I am still waiting for my appointment coming in


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Ladies

We are a bit quiet on here at the min..

Hope you are all well..

Jillyhen


----------



## Lollie2501

Just wanted to say Hello to you all as I've not been on here for ages!!

I hope everyone is well! No doubt I have loads to catch up on!!

Well I got all excited on Monday as AF arrived, so I called the clinic to be told that we can no longer start this month as EC will fall over Xmas and the clinic is closed!! So back to limbo land and waiting for December af to call again!

Fingers crossed we'll get started 3rd time around!!

Hugs to all,

Lollie xxxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Lollie - welcome back!

Thats terrible the clinics are so bad at doing that at the minute, what are they playing at, do they not realise this whole process is stressful enough as it is without this happening  .  Hopefully this wont happen again for you and you can get started just after christmas!

Jilly - all the boards seem really quiet at the minute, dont they?  It used to be when i logged on i had lots and lots to read but not anymore...  

Come on ladies where are you??  

Patbaz - any sign of that appointment?

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Lollie2501

Hey Ladies 

Babydreams - I am hoping to get start DR next cycle but EC won't be until the end of January! Time feels like is at a stand still right now with the waiting! I've waited this long so I know I can do it but it's just not easy right now! 

My friend's are popping babies out like peas and today there has been pregnancy announcements left right and centre or ladies on ** moaning about being pregnant!! I feel like screaming and crying right now but hope I can be busy again until AF arrives! 

On Monday when AF arrived I felt like I had taken a giant leap forwards until I spoke to the clinic. Now I feel like everything is going in slow motion! 

Sorry to moan ladies! 

I hope you are all well!!

Jilly - It is really quiet on here at the moment! There is normally so many posts I find it hard to catch up!

 

Lollie xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies

Lollie

Moan away hun we all do it.. Sorry you cant get started on this af maybe its the nest thing as you dont want to be doin ivf over xmas.. We are now goin to have a second cycle with origin and we have decided to put it off till the new year especially as 2011 has been an awful year for us..

Are you with the rfc?

Babyd how did the mri scan go?

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Jilly, tbh i thought id be ok, im not normally claustophoic but i didnt like it one bit, i had a bit of a panick when the machine went in but i just calmed myself down and lay there, i would be in a rush to have one done again.  30 minutes felt like 3 hours but glad its over now.  Hopefully they'll tell me the results on 21st, fingers crossed.  Just need to know whats happening now.  Really keen to get started again myself and i think we'll go with origin too but cant make any official decisions until i know the results.

Ah well not long to wait!

How are you feeling? have you to get origin a copy of your notes from RFC?


----------



## Lollie2501

Jillyhen - I don't know if you remember but I gate crashed this thread, lol! I did say in the beginning once I realised! 

Babydreams - I hope you get your MRI results soon! I can understand you feeling claustrophobic as I had one on my knee a few years ago and it made my heart race and I only went in as far as my legs! I hope all is well and you can get started again soon!

Hope everyone has had a lovely day  

Lollie xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Lolli, i remember you now..

I didnt bother getting notes from the rfc, hubby needs sa done again anyway as its been 2 years andi just got new bloods done to check my amh levels..

Mri scans arent nice at all,i think its the banging sound..

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

Hi ladies

I have just been popping on and off the past week or so but haven't been on line much.  Not much happening with me AF showed up on Sunday but that's what I was expecting anyway.

Babydreams glad you eventually got your MRI done.


Hello Jillyhen and Lollie.  I have a feeling 2012 will be much luckier for us  

Sorry for everyoneone I missed.  Just a quick catch up incase you thought I had done a runner!

Boo


----------



## gilly80

Hi ladies

Hi haven't been on here in ages, just thought I would pop in and see how everyone is.
Limbo land is exactly what it says on the tin, not sure what way to go, what clinic to go with (if we actually cycle again) thinking about adoption.  So in reality my head is up my rear end and I don't know if I'm coming or going.

Going to try and catch up and see how everyone is getting on

Gilly xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boo333

Hi 

Gilly just wanted to say I know how you feel we have been trying for 4 years but not much in the way of treatment!  If I eventually get on waiting list for IVF next year then have to wait another year to get to top.  Then if it doesn't work might consider adoption thats going to be at least another 2 or 2 and half years in total before we would get match.  I keep thinking maybe we should just give up TTC and go straight to adoption.  But my head is up my bum too.


Lollie I totally understand where you are coming from at least 4 preggers in work too.

Hello to everyone else sorry no personals have to run.


Boo


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well!

Boo333 - this journey involves a lot of waiting and that is what is so hard! Things never seem to move very quickly but my word you have lots of it to do! I hope you get on the waiting list soon and to the top even quicker!

Just a quickie as I'm on my phone but love and babydust to you all!

Xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Hi everyone,

have been AWOL for donkies as couldnt remember my password then everytime i changed it it wouldnt let me on for soem reason  . But I have been reading up. To be honest not being able to post has meant i have been able to take more of a break from all things IVF which is what I def needed. We have decided not have anymore ICSI, four full cycles is enough to say we have given it a good go and now we move on.

its very sad to see that there has been so few success stories, what a wick year  

Katie


----------



## Fi84

Good luck Katie

xx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey girls Happy Friday!!

Katie - welcome back, good luck with your decision, only you and DH can decide whats best for you both.  To be honest i dont know how you managed to do four full cycles as one was bad enough, im struggling to come to terms with even having to go again never mind four times. Your a brave woman!

Lollie - hope all is well with you!

Boo - it feels like your stuck in a rut and you cant move forward is horrible all this waiting around.

Gilly - im the same as you, we havent decided if we will even have another go and have been talking about adoption lately too, its hard to make that final decision and you need to be 100% sure you are not having anymore tx before you start the adoption process.

Jilly - hows things with you?  

AFM - have my review at RFC on Monday   seriously worried about what they are gonna tell me about my MRI Scan results,   its not as bad as i think it is!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello girlies

How are you all?

Katie welcome back hun

Boo, we have considered adoption also but you have to make sure your ivf/isci journey is over.. We have spoken to a social worker and because we want to have one more go at ivf we have to wait a year to appr for adoption again which i think is so unfair as we would like to adopt regardless.. We are goin to have one more ivf and if that fails thats it over...

babyd, how you doin hun? Hopefully you will get answers on the 21st..

Thank god its fri suck a busy week..


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Katie79 - my heart really goes out to you & your DH.  You are so brave and strong to have went through 4 cycles.  We are still waiting to get started and I just don't know where I'll find the strength sometimes.  A child is truly a gift and perhaps some of us are just not meant to receive that particular gift as heart breakingly hard as it seems.  I am already preparing myself with that thought & have a list of things we could do if it doesn't happen for us like a nice holiday together each year and lovely lie ins etc.  I know it doesn't make it any easier but it helps to concentrate your mind on moving forward I suppose.  

Baby D - good luck with your review  

TFI Friday!


----------

